# KANDY N CHROME



## Suburban Swingin

Damn good Painter lets see all his work.Heres my top on my 62 that he did.


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## pi4short

this should be good... homeboy gets down.. :cheesy:


----------



## majikmike0118

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Dec 20 2010, 04:33 AM~19373313
> *this should be good... homeboy gets down.. :cheesy:
> *


x 2 doods got skills!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62

kickass work


----------



## jaycee

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2010, 10:13 PM~19372064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


seeing this car beeing painted ..he has alot of potential ..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Dec 20 2010, 07:44 PM~19375849
> *seeing this car beeing painted ..he has alot of potential ..
> *


I agree man watching him do mine was a trip everything he did just kept making it look better and better.Heres some advise to everyone out there,hit this homie up if you need work because he's gonna blow up and then it will be harder to get work from him. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 20 2010, 12:23 PM~19376241
> *I agree man watching him do mine was a trip everything he did just kept making it look better and better.Heres some advise to everyone out there,hit this homie up if you need work because he's gonna blow up and then it will be harder to get work from him. :biggrin:
> *




you make a pretty good agent/manager :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2010, 10:13 PM~19372064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19371817
> *Damn good Painter lets see all his work.Heres my top on my 62 that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Car looks awesome! But forget the car...what song is on the video? That shit is tight.

Glad to see your building a Chevy. Are you going to hopp this car, or just a clean street banger or show car?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Dec 20 2010, 06:47 AM~19373554
> *x 2 doods got skills!!!!!!!!
> *


x3. dudes not a fagget what so ever. :cheesy: 
na, for real, dude gets down. nice fella too. easy to work with and hell eat anything youll feed him.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19371817
> *Damn good Painter lets see all his work.Heres my top on my 62 that he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 20 2010, 10:23 PM~19377135
> *you make a pretty good agent/manager  :biggrin:
> *


I'd settle for partners ,ready to move to K.C.? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Dec 21 2010, 01:58 AM~19378758
> *x3. dudes not a fagget what so ever.  :cheesy:
> na, for real, dude gets down. nice fella too. easy to work with and hell eat anything youll feed him.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No shit everytime we asked(whatever)was his responce. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 21 2010, 12:41 AM~19378177
> *Car looks awesome! But forget the car...what song is on the video? That shit is tight.
> 
> Glad to see your building a Chevy. Are you going to hopp this car, or just a clean street banger or show car?
> *


Ha Ha it's one of those songs off of you tube,me and pablo looked all night to find a decent song all the rest sucked. :biggrin: And all of the above,it's gonna be full show,driven on the streets,and if some other clean impala pulls up i'll bust that ass.  :biggrin: And i like the song to i think when i bust out MOST HATED DEUCE i'll have this music playing. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzaELtjfhK4


This is the top that really made me want to get him out here.It's a club members from cali it's badass.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

This one kandy n chrome painted ,but my homie noah laid his own patterns.
:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Dec 20 2010, 07:00 PM~19379291-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'd settle for partners ,ready to move to K.C.? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Dec 20 2010, 07:03 PM~19379309
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: No shit everytime we asked(whatever)was his responce. :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 20 2010, 07:28 PM~19379599
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzaELtjfhK4
> This is the top that really made me want to get him out here.It's a club members from cali it's badass.
> *




















 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 04:27 AM~19380302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thankyou. :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

very nice work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

OK....MOST HATED DUECE :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 21 2010, 11:52 AM~19385077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eeeewwwww wwwwwweeee!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 22 2010, 12:26 AM~19390841
> *eeeewwwww  wwwwwweeee!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Another satisfied customer !!


----------



## GRodriguez

Homie gets down 



   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D-BO

I've been following this guy for the last 6 months, and I must say..."he's exceptionally talented"!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

PIMP JUICE



B4


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

AND THEN THIS HAPPENED .......
REAR WHEEL FELL OFF WHILE THE CAR WAS IN MOTION AND DENTED THE QUATER....


































TIME FOR SUM NEW SHIT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BACK ON THA STREETZ!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DeeLoc

I've always been a fan of your work brotha!


----------



## lupe

bad ass work homie


----------



## DREAM ON

sick work KANDY N CHROME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin73

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pi4short

:0


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 22 2010, 12:31 PM~19394382
> *BACK ON THA STREETZ!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THATS MY BIG BODY THE FOOL GETS DOWN*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Dec 22 2010, 07:19 PM~19396855
> *THATS MY BIG BODY THE FOOL GETS DOWN
> *


Yeah he do ! Thats hella work !


----------



## BIG SPANK

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Black64s

Can't wait to see more...


----------



## eastbay_drop

bad ass work


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@Dec 23 2010, 11:11 PM~19404889
> *
> 
> Can't wait to see more...
> *


I know he's gonna be coming to K.C. alot more in the near future. :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## SkysDaLimit

*sik work! I love the flake !!!*


----------



## Terco

BAD ASS WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc+Dec 22 2010, 12:08 PM~19394684-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of your work brotha!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 02:26 PM~19395871
> *bad ass work homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 22 2010, 04:01 PM~19396699
> *sick work KANDY N CHROME!!! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 04:06 PM~19396738
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 04:07 PM~19396751
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 09:45 PM~19436517
> *sik work! I love the flake !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Terco_@Dec 28 2010, 01:13 AM~19437959
> *BAD ASS WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





thankz fellas


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## A.Retana

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another one done by kandy n chrome,this top is the one that hooked me on his work.


----------



## lupe

nice where's the top view :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

oh my god......... on that 63!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 30 2010, 09:58 AM~19457861
> *Another one done by kandy n chrome,this top is the one that hooked me on his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :yes:


----------



## GRodriguez

> [/quote


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

GREAT WORK BRO...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 30 2010, 08:58 AM~19457861
> *Another one done by kandy n chrome,this top is the one that hooked me on his work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT

dam that looks good


----------



## cwb4eva

sic ass shit homie ttt


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Dec 30 2010, 10:32 PM~19460192
> *nice where's the top view  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 2 2011, 11:47 AM~19481110
> *ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Omg I Love That! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 2 2011, 09:47 AM~19481110
> *ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this spikes car? :wow:


----------



## martin64

sick work homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 2 2011, 10:47 AM~19481110
> *ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

What up Kandy N Chome.... what time you end up leaving the hop?

It was a crazy day yesterday!!! :cheesy: '


----------



## Fonzoh

GOTTA LUV IT


----------



## thecandyman

WOW!! YOU DO REALLY GREAT WORK!!! I REALLY LIKE THAT BLACK AND BLUE CADDY, VERY IMPRESSIVE . YOU ARE TRULY AN ARTIST.


THE CANDYMAN


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 3 2011, 04:31 PM~19492422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA LUV IT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN....


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms

looks great.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 2 2011, 10:47 AM~19481110
> *ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fucking siiiiiiiick :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2011, 01:42 PM~19491555
> *What up Kandy N Chome.... what time you end up leaving the hop?
> 
> It was a crazy day yesterday!!! :cheesy:  '
> *





What up DREAM ON.... Foo i stayed till about 6 .... It was crackin ....all da hoppers where hoppin head to head..... shit was tight !!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 3 2011, 05:33 PM~19493582
> *WOW!! YOU DO REALLY GREAT WORK!!!      I REALLY LIKE THAT BLACK AND BLUE CADDY, VERY IMPRESSIVE . YOU ARE TRULY AN ARTIST.
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


  thank you sir


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 4 2011, 09:29 AM~19499359
> *What up DREAM ON.... Foo i stayed till about 6 .... It was crackin ....all da hoppers where hoppin head to head.....  shit was tight !!!
> *


WHAT THAT IS CRAZY I THOUGH IT WAS OVER AFTER THE BLUE CUTTLAS I WAS SUPER WET...EVEN MY CAMERA GOT DAMAGE CAUSE OF THE RAIN AND IT WAS BRAND NEW  HOPE I CAN RETURN IT...LOL

I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD PAINTED THE GREEN 63...I TOOK GOOD PICS OF IT ON SATURDAY.. I WILL POST SOME LATER TONIGHT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Jan 4 2011, 01:33 AM~19493582
> *WOW!! YOU DO REALLY GREAT WORK!!!      I REALLY LIKE THAT BLACK AND BLUE CADDY, VERY IMPRESSIVE . YOU ARE TRULY AN ARTIST.
> THE CANDYMAN
> *


 :biggrin: Thats respect when i good artist gives another one props.both you guys do sick work.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Jan 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19492422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA LUV IT
> *


Damn i think you put to much water drops in this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 4 2011, 04:54 PM~19502609
> *Damn i think you put to much water drops in this one. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 09:32 AM~19499716
> *WHAT THAT IS CRAZY I THOUGH IT WAS OVER AFTER THE BLUE CUTTLAS  I WAS SUPER WET...EVEN MY CAMERA GOT DAMAGE CAUSE OF THE RAIN AND IT WAS BRAND NEW   HOPE I CAN RETURN IT...LOL
> 
> I DIDN'T KNOW YOU HAD PAINTED THE GREEN 63...I TOOK GOOD PICS OF IT ON SATURDAY..  I WILL POST SOME LATER TONIGHT
> *






BUST THEM OUT!! POST EM !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 5 2011, 01:30 PM~19511456
> *BUST THEM OUT!!  POST EM !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Ok I will!!

T
T
T


----------



## moneytalks63

i want YOU to paint my wagon.....sick ass work homie


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 5 2011, 09:41 PM~19516612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



big spike painted the trunk panles and the car.... pablo jus sprayed the roof...


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Jan 2 2011, 09:57 PM~19486883
> *is this spikes car? :wow:
> *


nop this car is d-macs i just did the paint and the back panel on the rear body ex? not the top but redid all the finshd work !  
befor


----------



## big nuts

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 5 2011, 09:23 PM~19517162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Hellz yeah!! :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 6 2011, 11:26 AM~19521074
> *Hellz yeah!!  :cheesy:
> *


I GOT FEW MORE...COMING!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2011, 09:26 AM~19520551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



NICE WERK SPIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SPANK

SUP PABLO :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2011, 09:21 AM~19520508
> *nop this car is d-macs  i just did the paint and the back panel on the rear body ex? not the top but redid all the finshd work !
> befor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

really nice work........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jan 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19520551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 7 2011, 11:18 AM~19531091
> *SUP PABLO :biggrin:
> *



QUE ONDA MY PAISA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tishawn45

have a look on this...












___________
SEO Manchester


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 8 2011, 08:33 PM~19543693
> *QUE ONDA MY PAISA!!    :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP SO WE CAN DO MORE WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Tishawn45_@Jan 9 2011, 05:11 PM~19549979
> *have a look on this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________
> SEO Manchester
> *



:wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Jan 10 2011, 01:11 PM~19557127
> *HIT ME UP SO WE CAN DO MORE WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin:
> *




LETS DO IT!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 10 2011, 05:43 PM~19557934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

That is freakin' beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y U H8TIN

THIS IS SOME SICK WORK BRO!!


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TOUCH UP JOB...... SAVING DOCS ORIGINAL ARTWORK


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## jessdogg

i was gonna post some pics of kandy's work on my rider....but since its going back to put the whoop on it ...i'll waite</span>


----------



## DREAM ON

What up......anything for the weekend?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 12 2011, 10:43 PM~19582755
> *i was gonna post some pics of kandy's work on my rider....but since its going back to put the whoop on it ...i'll waite</span>
> *





:0


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 13 2011, 08:19 PM~19589252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i believe the most complicated skill is learning how or having the skills to do repair work on custom paint jobs... well done! hats off! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

I SAW A FEW CARS YOU DID ON NEW YEARS,BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO


----------



## Guest

good work bro


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 13 2011, 05:56 PM~19589601-->
> 
> 
> 
> i believe the most complicated skill is learning how or having the skills to do repair work on custom paint jobs... well done!  hats off! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SPIRIT [email protected] 14 2011, 06:27 AM~19594475
> *I SAW A FEW CARS YOU DID ON NEW YEARS,BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-macgyver_@Jan 14 2011, 07:20 AM~19594725
> *good work bro
> *










THANKZ FELLAS


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 10 2011, 02:43 PM~19557934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## mrchavez

that repair job came out good..... ..


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

more...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 15 2011, 11:30 PM~19610058
> *more...!!!!!!!!!
> *




 OK :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 17 2011, 09:56 PM~19625016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

A very talented painter with amazing work! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

thank you ..... :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

What up......


LOOKING GOOOD KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 17 2011, 08:56 PM~19625016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



daaaaayum foo :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19625016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

GO KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 02:51 PM~19631785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:cheesy: 3,4,1,2 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 02:51 PM~19631785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 18 2011, 05:51 PM~19631785
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I will take 

3,1,2,4


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04+Jan 17 2011, 09:24 PM~19626273-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2011, 10:01 PM~19626671
> *A very talented painter with amazing work! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2011, 12:14 AM~19627467
> *thank you ..... :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 18 2011, 01:58 AM~19627689
> *What up......
> LOOKING GOOOD KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 18 2011, 04:47 AM~19627923
> *daaaaayum foo  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Jan 18 2011, 06:35 AM~19628238
> *:wow:  Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *

























GRACIAS FELLAS  

:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

LIL BUDDY MADE ME A COMMERCIAL PEEP IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 20 2011, 12:05 AM~19646366
> *LIL BUDDY MADE ME A COMMERCIAL PEEP IT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right on!!!  
T
T
T


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 20 2011, 12:05 AM~19646366
> *LIL BUDDY MADE ME A COMMERCIAL PEEP IT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that shit had me rollin foo :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Jan 17 2011, 08:56 PM~19625016-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship: :thumbsup: Hands down one of my favorite painters on layitlow!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 20 2011, 12:05 AM~19646366
> *LIL BUDDY MADE ME A COMMERCIAL PEEP IT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fonzoh

LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

:biggrin:


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 20 2011, 12:05 AM~19646366
> *LIL BUDDY MADE ME A COMMERCIAL PEEP IT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jessdogg

Back at Kandy n chrome one more time


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's frame is sexy :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## switches and thangs

:worship: :worship: :worship: CU IN A FEW MONTHES


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 23 2011, 10:26 PM~19679779
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  CU IN A FEW MONTHES
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 24 2011, 06:59 AM~19680009
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: told ya. :biggrin:Can't wait to see it.

Majestics up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 24 2011, 12:54 PM~19683544
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: told ya. :biggrin:Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Majestics up in here. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: ready for sum more on tha MOST HATED DEUCE!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## jessdogg

DIRTY RED LOOKING GOOD


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 25 2011, 08:59 PM~19698456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Deeezammm!!!!!


----------



## pi4short

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 25 2011, 08:59 PM~19698456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looking good brotha... :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:h5: 


BEFORE


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 25 2011, 08:59 PM~19698456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS WORK...


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 25 2011, 10:59 PM~19698456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

right on!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 26 2011, 07:10 PM~19706783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


deezammm!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 26 2011, 07:19 PM~19706869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM SPEECHLESS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 26 2011, 07:19 PM~19706869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg

kandy you doing high end work putting dirty red in a whole new class :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

YOU DA MAN KANDY N CHROME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEXT PROJECT COMING UP


----------



## mrlowrider209

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you make it all look so easy yet you gotta have them skills.. :thumbsup: 
how do you make the hollogram pinstripe i've been seeing that alot .. that looks sick as hell


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 28 2011, 05:24 AM~19719014
> *NEXT PROJECT COMING UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see this one. :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 27 2011, 10:21 PM~19718976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

kickass work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider209_@Jan 27 2011, 10:05 PM~19719426
> *you make it all look so easy yet  you gotta have them skills..    :thumbsup:
> how do you make the hollogram pinstripe i've been seeing that alot ..  that looks sick as hell
> *



THIS RIDE WAS LEAFED N PINSTRIPED BY MIKE LAMBERSON.... ONE OF THE BEST IN THA GAME!!

THIS HOW HE GETS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 27 2011, 02:02 AM~19710254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1 SICK 87

> I SENT U A PM HOMIE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I SENT U A PM HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> More work. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Majestics gonna keep you busy. :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## jessdogg

Picking dirty up in the morning .....can't waite


----------



## 1 SICK 87

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 29 2011, 12:58 PM~19730964
> *More work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Majestics gonna keep you busy. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: U KNOW HOW THE BIG M DOSE IT :cheesy:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

DIRTY RED VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short

:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 29 2011, 10:28 PM~19734410
> *DIRTY RED VIDEO  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fucking sick :cheesy: is that a white base with white flake?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 29 2011, 10:53 PM~19735119
> *thats fucking sick  :cheesy:    is that a white base with white  flake?
> *







NAA..... SILVER WITH SILVER MINI FLAKE :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs+Jan 25 2011, 10:45 PM~19700011-->
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS WORK...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2011, 11:33 PM~19700349
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 26 2011, 02:04 AM~19700772
> *right on!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jessdogg_@Jan 26 2011, 06:18 PM~19706859
> *deezammm!!!!!
> *









THANKS FELLAZ


----------



## 66SS818

quote=~KANDY N CHROME~,Jan 27 2011, 12:02 AM~19710254]








:thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg

made it back home with dirty..wanna say thanks to kandy n chrome done a bomb high end job!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 30 2011, 08:41 PM~19741751
> *made it back home with dirty..wanna say thanks to kandy n chrome done a bomb high end job!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Jan 31 2011, 04:41 AM~19741751
> *made it back home with dirty..wanna say thanks to kandy n chrome done a bomb high end job!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Man homie you just don't stop on that lac.It's looking real nice homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work once agian kandy n chrome you the man.


----------



## jessdogg

Thanks big dogg ...and Kandy is a real artist


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

DIRTY LOOKING GOOD!!!!! I LIKE THE VIDEO....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT nice work on here.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> :thumbsup:





> thats fucking sick :cheesy:





> quote=~KANDY N CHROME~,Jan 27 2011, 12:02 AM~19710254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man homie you just don't stop on that lac.It's looking real nice homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work once agian kandy n chrome you the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big dogg ...and Kandy is a real artist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIRTY LOOKING GOOD!!!!! I LIKE THE VIDEO....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT nice work on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS EVERYONE
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 28 2011, 05:24 AM~19719014
> *NEXT PROJECT COMING UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics on this one. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2011, 07:46 AM~19765591
> *Pics on this one. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    :biggrin: exclusive only on facebook


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 2 2011, 06:10 PM~19766622
> *      :biggrin:  exclusive only on facebook
> *


 :biggrin: ok post them on facebook kandy. :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 1 2011, 08:59 AM~19755190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRACIAS EVERYONE
> *


nice azz pic  ..super fly 2011


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 20 2011, 01:05 AM~19646366
> *LIL BUDDY MADE ME A COMMERCIAL PEEP IT OUT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's some cool shit!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 2 2011, 02:13 PM~19768412
> *:biggrin: ok post them on facebook kandy. :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Suburban Swingin

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg

kandy in the av chillin with us yesterday puttin in work


----------



## jessdogg

working threw the night puttn it down


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Feb 7 2011, 08:38 PM~19812657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kandy in the av chillin with us yesterday puttin in work
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 08:54 PM~19813847
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Feb 7 2011, 10:10 PM~19814082
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2011, 08:54 PM~19813847
> *:wow:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP.......TO THE TOP :0 














:biggrin: HERE YOU GO!!!!


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:13 AM~19816164
> *WHAT UP.......TO THE TOP :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  HERE YOU GO!!!!
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 8 2011, 01:13 AM~19816164
> *WHAT UP.......TO THE TOP :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  HERE YOU GO!!!!
> *







THATS TIGHT !! THANKS DREAM ON :h5:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 8 2011, 08:29 PM~19822325
> *THATS TIGHT !! THANKS DREAM ON  :h5:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg




----------



## charles85

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 8 2011, 10:43 PM~19824376
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jett06

What size flake was used on most hated duece love the way those flakes dance on that top


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 9 2011, 08:07 PM~19831958
> *What size flake was used on most hated duece love the way those flakes dance on that top
> *


looks like .008 or .004 with inercoat


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 9 2011, 08:07 PM~19831958
> *What size flake was used on most hated duece love the way those flakes dance on that top
> *




HOK F-15 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 10 2011, 04:23 PM~19835488
> *HOK F-15    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Feb 10 2011, 04:07 AM~19831958
> *What size flake was used on most hated duece love the way those flakes dance on that top
> *


Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 30 2011, 01:22 PM~19736896
> *NAA..... SILVER WITH SILVER MINI FLAKE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing dirty about dirty red


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 13 2011, 08:04 PM~19862209
> *nothing dirty about dirty red
> *












:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## topd0gg

[/quote]

looks clean


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 17 2011, 04:04 PM~19891892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


can't wait for part 2. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 17 2011, 02:42 PM~19894618
> *can't wait for part 2. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the bad ass graffix.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 18 2011, 06:08 PM~19901857
> *TTT for the bad ass graffix.
> *


And for a cool homie! :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

GREAT WORK KANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by topd0gg+Feb 15 2011, 06:24 PM~19879181-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Hannibal [email protected] 18 2011, 10:08 AM~19901857
> *TTT for the bad ass graffix.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 18 2011, 08:05 PM~19906156
> *And for a cool homie! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrchavez_@Feb 19 2011, 08:51 AM~19909195
> *GREAT WORK KANDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIEZ :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 21 2011, 09:53 PM~19928963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


Looking good homie


----------



## Fonzoh




----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 11:32 PM~19946797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 10:50 PM~19946970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



did you get my pm?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 23 2011, 09:54 PM~19947000
> *did you get my pm?
> *



YEEEAAA BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 09:50 PM~19946970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i like pulling the tape its like magic :biggrin: NO HOMEO


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 10:32 PM~19946797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tham nice pic....are you still out there painting?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 24 2011, 12:06 AM~19947724
> *Tham nice pic....are you still out there painting?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 10:50 PM~19946970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 24 2011, 08:36 AM~19948827
> *:yes:
> *


:thumbsup: 

Right on.... 

How long are you out there for?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 24 2011, 04:21 PM~19952761
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Right on....
> 
> How long are you out there for?
> *




IM FINISHING UP THE 75 RAG THESE NEXT FEW DAYS THEN IM FLYING OUT TO NORTH CAROLINA FOR THE WHOLE MONTH TO DO A COUPLE CARS OUT THERE... :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 24 2011, 10:37 PM~19955784
> *IM FINISHING UP THE 75 RAG THESE NEXT FEW DAYS THEN IM FLYING OUT TO NORTH CAROLINA FOR THE WHOLE MONTH TO DO A COUPLE CARS OUT THERE... :thumbsup:
> *


Good for you bro..have a good one!
See you around let me knoe when you get back so we can go to crenshaw...and take some flicks.

Se vale!!!


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 09:50 PM~19946970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Feb 13 2011, 09:04 PM~19862209
> *nothing dirty about dirty red
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 26 2011, 08:08 AM~19965446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shits tight


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 25 2011, 08:47 AM~19958344
> *Good for you bro..have a good one!
> See you around let me knoe when you get back so we can go to crenshaw...and take some flicks.
> 
> Se vale!!!
> *



FA SHO LETS ROLL!! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Dauww Dam. :0 :wow: 

I'ma have to get at you when i'm ready.Bangin out some nice work


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 26 2011, 09:08 AM~19965446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 26 2011, 03:53 PM~19967715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good

 

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 27 2011, 10:21 AM~19971563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 27 2011, 10:28 AM~19971605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just creamed my pants :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you performed magic! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sic713

:wow:
lookin good homie.. keep that tape flowin


----------



## cutebratt04

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 27 2011, 11:28 AM~19971605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice tape fades...


----------



## TKeeby79

Nice Work!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 27 2011, 04:28 PM~19971605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Damn.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by elspock84+Feb 27 2011, 08:25 AM~19971584-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 08:44 AM~19971708
> *i just creamed my pants  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 27 2011, 08:54 AM~19971764
> *Homie you performed magic! Absolutely beautiful!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 09:31 AM~19971957
> *:wow:
> lookin good homie.. keep that tape flowin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 10:29 AM~19972235
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:   :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:18 AM~19972569
> *Nice tape fades...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:49 AM~19972726
> *Nice Work!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Feb 27 2011, 08:00 PM~19975928
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn.
> *




THANKS EVERYONES...... NORTH CAROLINA HERE I CUMMM :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 27 2011, 11:34 PM~19977527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh dam


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 27 2011, 10:34 PM~19977527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAAAM THATS A TIGHT PIC ....... THANKS DREAM :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by jessdogg+Feb 27 2011, 11:39 PM~19977576-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh dam
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 12:37 AM~19977934
> *DAAAM THATS A TIGHT PIC ....... THANKS DREAM  :thumbsup:
> *


De Nada!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 27 2011, 09:25 AM~19971583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMM GOODSHYT PABLO .. BIG RICH AND SPANKYS CAR THE BEST U DID ..FULL BODY PATTERNS...


----------



## SPIRIT 62

beautiful work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Feb 28 2011, 04:21 AM~19978399
> *DAMMM GOODSHYT PABLO .. BIG RICH AND SPANKYS CAR THE BEST U DID ..FULL BODY PATTERNS...
> 
> 
> *



THE BEST IS YET TO COME ..... :biggrin:


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 12:55 AM~19976592
> *THANKS EVERYONES...... NORTH CAROLINA HERE I CUMMM  :biggrin:
> *





OOOH SHIT.... :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 12:04 PM~19979973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: speechless :wow: :wow:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 10:38 AM~19979834
> *THE BEST IS YET TO COME .....  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 09:38 AM~19979834
> *THE BEST IS YET TO COME .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 05:38 PM~19979834
> *THE BEST IS YET TO COME .....  :biggrin:
> *


Hell all your work is the best.i know i'm glad i got your work on mine,and i'm gonna get alot more. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 04:55 AM~19976592
> *THANKS EVERYONES...... NORTH CAROLINA HERE I CUMMM  :biggrin:
> *













Your blowing up fool. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## bay66imp

sickest mofo out there right now and just getting started too.blowing up for real!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 28 2011, 10:45 AM~19980274
> *:wow:  speechless  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Looks Killer Huh.. :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 26 2011, 09:08 AM~19965446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 sick foo :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

Cant wait to see you in 2 more days! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Mar 1 2011, 12:23 AM~19986371
> *Cant wait to see you in 2 more days!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Right on Lac-of-Respect.....


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 11:04 AM~19979973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO... YOU REALLY OUT DID YOURSELF... TTT FOR YA...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+Feb 28 2011, 06:03 AM~19978721-->
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 10:45 AM~19980274
> *:wow:  speechless  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 28 2011, 10:12 PM~19985934
> *Hell all your work is the best.i know i'm glad i got your work on mine,and i'm gonna get alot more. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 28 2011, 10:18 PM~19985998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your blowing up fool. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 10:43 PM~19986186
> *sickest mofo out there right now and just getting started too.blowing up for real!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 10:53 PM~19986234
> *Looks Killer Huh.. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 28 2011, 11:18 PM~19986358
> *:0  :0  sick foo  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 1 2011, 11:22 AM~19989110
> *BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO... YOU REALLY OUT DID YOURSELF... TTT FOR YA...
> *



THANKS FELLAS


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 11:04 AM~19979973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

HERE'S A WEDNESDAY BUMP FOR YA...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Mar 2 2011, 11:44 AM~19997630
> *HERE'S A WEDNESDAY BUMP FOR YA...
> *


X2!!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 11:04 AM~19979973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick work


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 28 2011, 11:04 AM~19979973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BUBBA-D




----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T

WHAT UP......


----------



## Suburban Swingin

About to be 2 or 3 more cars to add in here.he's puttin it down in North carolina for the NC majestics right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kalikush

i know i will be getting at him when he gets back to KUSHIFORNIA


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pics from North carolina. :run: :run: Hurry hurry.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2011, 01:27 PM~20022636
> *Pics from North carolina. :run:  :run: Hurry hurry.
> *















:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 6 2011, 03:57 AM~20024711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

kandy must be the guy holdin the tape..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 10:08 AM~20034539
> *kandy must be the guy holdin the tape..
> *


nah...thats his homie chrome :biggrin: 

Guy does great work! and the biggest thing...he seems to be VERY DEPENDABLE and TRAVELS.


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 7 2011, 10:08 AM~20034539
> *kandy must be the guy holdin the tape..
> *


PUT THAT FOOL TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Mar 7 2011, 12:57 PM~20035712-->
> 
> 
> 
> nah...thats his homie chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> Guy does great work! and the biggest thing...he seems to be VERY DEPENDABLE and TRAVELS.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> yep, im about to do some traveling myself
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG SPANK_@Mar 7 2011, 01:22 PM~20035912
> *PUT THAT FOOL TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


*cracks the wipe*


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG SPANK_@Mar 7 2011, 08:22 PM~20035912
> *PUT THAT FOOL TO WORK :biggrin:
> *


Yeah thats what i was thinking. :biggrin: Get to work homie. :biggrin: We want pics dammit. :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 9 2011, 04:28 PM~20053250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damm that pic is fresh!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 9 2011, 07:47 PM~20053397
> *Damm that pic is fresh!!! :cheesy:
> *


Agreeeeeed !!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

He is putting it down here in NC. I been going by there every day and its looking GOOD!!!!

Hes a good dude on top of being talented!!! He puts up with my dumb ass questions so hes got to be alright LOL


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 9 2011, 08:28 PM~20053250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass pic


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Mar 10 2011, 06:23 AM~20057416
> *He is putting it down here in NC. I been going by there every day and its looking GOOD!!!!
> 
> Hes a good dude on top of being talented!!! He puts up with my dumb ass questions so hes got to be alright LOL
> *


Lol


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Mar 9 2011, 05:47 PM~20053397-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damm that pic is fresh!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 9 2011, 07:28 PM~20054168
> *Agreeeeeed !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIX1RAG_@Mar 10 2011, 06:30 AM~20057432
> *thats a badass pic
> *



Thank's :h5: 


TTT


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 8 2011, 01:26 PM~20043261
> *TTT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks good bro


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 13 2011, 10:25 AM~20080988
> *:wave:
> *


Wad up :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

on my mc :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

on my mc :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Damn good work Kandy n Chrome


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 13 2011, 10:49 PM~20084496
> *on my mc :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: ... Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 13 2011, 06:39 PM~20083205
> *Wad up  :biggrin:
> *


Here....Your been missing out on Crenshaw....lots of action been going on.

Looking on on the Monte Carlo...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 14 2011, 03:42 PM~20090266
> *Here....Your been missing out on Crenshaw....lots of action been going on.
> 
> Looking on on the Monte Carlo...
> *




I'll be back soon... Gotta put in sum werk first.... Then go back to Cali chill for a week then head out to put it down in Texas


----------



## King Cutty

:0 :0


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 8 2011, 01:26 PM~20043261
> *TTT....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 15 2011, 01:56 AM~20091428
> *I'll be back soon... Gotta put in sum werk first.... Then go back to Cali chill for a week then head out to put it down in Texas
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: You da Man.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:h5:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 14 2011, 06:56 PM~20091428
> *I'll be back soon... Gotta put in sum werk first.... Then go back to Cali chill for a week then head out to put it down in Texas
> *


ALL RIGHT SOUNDS GOOD......KEEP DOING YOUR THANG!!!!!!


----------



## BIG BEAR63

ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## shoresmokesalot760

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 17 2011, 07:54 PM~20117912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam looks like the something im doing :wow: nice homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 18 2011, 06:18 PM~20124437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I like it..... :wave:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

You doing it! Thanks!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Mar 13 2011, 08:50 PM~20084505
> *on my mc :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NORTH CAROLINA MAJESTICS


----------



## Dreamwork Customs

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 17 2011, 08:54 PM~20117912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS BRO. JUST DROPPING IN TO SAY WAS UP AND GIVE YOUR THREAD A BUMP... :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

READY FOR KLEAR


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 20 2011, 09:22 PM~20139103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR KLEAR
> 
> *


you got down pablo!!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 20 2011, 10:22 PM~20139103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR KLEAR
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 20 2011, 09:20 PM~20139085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch came out bad ass homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS'49_@Mar 20 2011, 09:34 PM~20139823
> *that bitch came out bad ass homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS COMPA.... CANT WAIT TO FLAKE OUT YOUR 49 TROKA ... HELLS YEA :biggrin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 20 2011, 08:32 PM~20138528
> *NORTH CAROLINA MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  LMK


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## DREAM ON

what up Kandy N Chrome....looking good as allways!!! 

se vale!!!!


----------



## DEWEY

Lookin good nothing but great work from u


----------



## CHAIN REACTION

whats up bro. your work is flawless, I like the way you do your sketches to see what it would look like... Sick work Homie keep up the good work! TTT


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 20 2011, 08:32 PM~20138528
> *NORTH CAROLINA MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam foo you really put it down on this one , i love the way you do your tutorials step by step holmes , love the work


----------



## Skim

PABLO WE WILL SEE U IN A COUPLE WEEKS SO GET YOUR SKETCH BOOK READY FOR THAT GREY SILVER BLACK AND WHITE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2011, 01:25 AM~20149168
> *PABLO WE WILL SEE U IN A COUPLE WEEKS SO GET YOUR SKETCH BOOK READY FOR THAT  GREY SILVER BLACK AND WHITE  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SATURDAY CRUISER

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 21 2011, 02:56 PM~20142794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sickest Lincoln on the east coast thanks homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T
:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2011, 12:25 AM~20149168
> *PABLO WE WILL SEE U IN A COUPLE WEEKS SO GET YOUR SKETCH BOOK READY FOR THAT  GREY SILVER BLACK AND WHITE  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LETS ROLL !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 21 2011, 02:49 PM~20141200
> *THANKS COMPA.... CANT WAIT TO FLAKE OUT YOUR 49 TROKA ... HELLS YEA  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Another one. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Feb 23 2011, 10:50 PM~19946970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Mar 21 2011, 12:28 PM~20143363-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 21 2011, 05:30 PM~20145571
> *what up Kandy N Chrome....looking good as allways!!!
> 
> se vale!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STREET [email protected] 21 2011, 07:48 PM~20146998
> *Lookin good nothing but great work from u
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHAIN [email protected] 21 2011, 08:13 PM~20147262
> *whats up bro. your work is flawless, I like the way you do your sketches to see what it would look like... Sick work Homie keep up the good work! TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by danny [email protected] 21 2011, 11:47 PM~20149001
> *dam foo you really put it down on this one , i love the way you do your tutorials step by step holmes , love the work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SATURDAY [email protected] 22 2011, 01:40 PM~20153042
> *Sickest Lincoln on the east coast thanks homie! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 23 2011, 12:54 AM~20158406
> *T
> T
> T
> :h5:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BOOGIE'Z [email protected] 23 2011, 01:44 PM~20162150
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.*512*_@Mar 23 2011, 05:59 PM~20164034
> *:thumbsup:
> *






THANXZ FELLAS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

SPANKSTAA FROM MAJESTICS A.V. UPGRADING TO SOME FLAKE PATTERNS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 03:59 PM~20202035
> *SPANKSTAA FROM MAJESTICS A.V. UPGRADING TO SOME FLAKE PATTERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 04:01 PM~20202044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20202035
> *SPANKSTAA FROM MAJESTICS A.V. UPGRADING TO SOME FLAKE PATTERNS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammit pablo ,you are truely talented.Much props agian. :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 02:01 PM~20202044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good..


----------



## sic713

sweeet!


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THA COMMENTZ.... NORTH TEXAS HERE I COME... :fool2: :biggrin:


----------



## JINXED32

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 11:04 PM~20206604
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THA COMMENTZ.... NORTH TEXAS HERE I COME...  :fool2:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN YOU GET DOWN! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 11:04 PM~20206604
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THA COMMENTZ.... NORTH TEXAS HERE I COME...  :fool2:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Skim

> damn! see u in a few hours homie. its raining :angry: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

> ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Skim

we just grubbed!


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

you one of the best ive seen in along time homie. keep up the good work


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP PABLO TOOK THIS PIC AT THE DUB SHOW  










HOPE YOUR DOING WELL!!!!


----------



## Skim

he about to knock out these 3 cars out here in Krum Tx


----------



## Vayzfinest

Update us with them pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2011, 03:33 PM~20220594
> *he about to knock out these 3 cars out here in Krum Tx
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 30 2011, 06:28 PM~20221549
> *Update us with them pics
> *


oh fo sho...


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 30 2011, 05:33 PM~20220594
> *he about to knock out these 3 cars out here in Krum Tx
> *


  :h5:


----------



## Skim

he wasnt off the plane long before we were finding cars in Texas :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

that fool loves to eat lol


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 31 2011, 07:10 AM~20226180
> *that fool loves to eat lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


churro... :0


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

InSane how good this looks.... and them Tacos look good too. :0


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T

FOR THE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

God has blessed you with great talent. !!!!!

Keep bringing up the bar. !!!
Never stop !!!!


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Lets see some pics from Texas! Saying its "secret" aint an excuse. post em up already


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 3 2011, 02:02 PM~20246985
> *Lets see some pics from Texas! Saying its "secret" aint an excuse. post em up already
> *


yeah what he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by 58 Del-pala_@Apr 3 2011, 08:02 AM~20246985
> *Lets see some pics from Texas! Saying its "secret" aint an excuse. post em up already
> *


its no secret. i will post pics of jessies towncar tonight. he finished it this morning.


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 02:20 PM~20248350
> *its no secret. i will post pics of jessies towncar tonight. he finished it this morning.
> *


 :0 :fool2:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 11:20 AM~20248350
> *its no secret. i will post pics of jessies towncar tonight. he finished it this morning.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 3 2011, 09:47 PM~20251459
> *:wow:
> *


sneak peak of jessies roof today


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 11:11 PM~20251754
> *sneak peak of jessies roof today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: i just creamed my pants a lil :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## 58 Del-pala

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 4 2011, 10:42 AM~20254043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats hot! You did another awesome job brother. Skim keeps forgeting to wipe the drool off cause I can see it in the pic :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 09:11 PM~20251754
> *sneak peak of jessies roof today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Skim+Apr 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20251754-->
> 
> 
> 
> sneak peak of jessies roof today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Apr 4 2011, 08:42 AM~20254043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## VeronikA

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2011, 09:01 PM~20202044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow! Looks amazing! Much respect! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Silentdawg

:0 top notch as always, how you doing Pablo? :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 10 2011, 07:46 AM~20302780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+Apr 10 2011, 07:45 AM~20302562-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 10 2011, 08:46 AM~20302780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! Very Nice! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Apr 10 2011, 01:45 PM~20302562
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT


----------



## BIG SPANK

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 10 2011, 11:18 PM~20308404
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANK

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

Wsup Kandy n Chrome


----------



## DREAM ON

T

T


T


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 30 2011, 01:11 PM~20219452
> *WHAT UP PABLO TOOK THIS PIC AT THE DUB SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOUR DOING WELL!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Pablos next masterpiece,










about to get a little makeover


----------



## 801Rider

:0


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

dam homie what happend to all your pix


----------



## SELF MADE

^ im feelin all heart broke over that too ^ 


beautiful work at any rate. keep doin it brother !! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 19 2011, 04:11 PM~20375265
> *Pablos next masterpiece,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about to get a little makeover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 cant wait to see the after pictures


----------



## Suburban Swingin

[/quote]


----------



## mrchavez

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

oh my that looks gooooooood.................


----------



## 58 Del-pala

>


[/quote]

White Trash dont look so trashy any more!!!


----------



## Skim

:0


----------



## TKeeby79

The 4 is looking good Skim! Props to the Homie Kandy N Chrome for laying it down on some of the baddest rides!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

White Trash dont look so trashy any more!!!
[/quote]
looks like christmas for somebody...lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 19PANCHO54

DAMN YO SHIT IS OFF THE HOOK!, SICK WERK G!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T

 

YOUR BEEN MISSING OUT CRENSHAW..... :biggrin:


----------



## graham

can't wait to see this out in the sun shining


----------



## mrchavez

> _Originally posted by graham_@Apr 27 2011, 10:39 AM~20431250
> *can't wait to see this out in the sun shining
> *


x2


----------



## DEWEY

> looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Another master piece done by pablo.And dirtys glass house is crazy also but he wants to wait before puttin up pics.Badass work like always from the best out there KANDY N CHROME.


----------



## DEWEY

white trash is killing them looks good skim :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

QUE ONDA PABLO....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!! 

T.T.T


----------



## Lolo22

:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Apr 29 2011, 03:28 AM~20443974
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :worship:
> *


You ready now? :biggrin: You see the blacks and silvers.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Did the dash to match.


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## elspock84

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Best pattern guy out there.IMO


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 1 2011, 11:16 PM~20463014
> *Best pattern guy out there.IMO
> *


in da top 10


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@May 2 2011, 04:24 AM~20463109
> *in da top 10
> *


 :biggrin: And he's pretty new to the game,just wait.With every car he gets better.


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 1 2011, 09:16 PM~20463014
> *Best pattern guy out there.IMO
> *


He does awesome work! I would like his work on my ride.

What do you think it is that sets him apart from all the other lowrider painters in the game?

I would say dependability and price is a big points in his favor. That is hard to find these days.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 2 2011, 09:45 PM~20468467
> *He does awesome work! I would like his work on my ride.
> 
> What do you think it is that sets him apart from all the other lowrider painters in the game?
> 
> I would say dependability and price is a big points in his favor. That is hard to find these days.
> *


And that he'll travel,and you can tell he really likes what he is doing.He'll do extra stuff to make it look the best he can.he doesn't just do some work and say oh well thats enough it looks good.It's like we do at our shop,every car we work on is kinda like we are working on our own cars,and thats how he is. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 1 2011, 09:34 PM~20462420-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did the dash to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20462640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim




----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 25 2011, 06:08 PM~20417570
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR BEEN MISSING OUT CRENSHAW..... :biggrin:
> *


he will have something on the Shaw from working this trip to Texas :biggrin: 














































how many painters get hooked up proper like that when they go outta town  I guarantee he can build this whole car off trade work alone :0


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20472861
> *he will have something on the Shaw from working this trip to Texas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many painters get hooked up proper like that when they go outta town   I guarantee he can build this whole car off trade work alone :0
> *



x2 true that..shyt i need my car painted lol...


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20472861
> *  I guarantee he can build this whole car off trade work alone :0
> *


the barter system :thumbsup: :biggrin: nice come up for the homie


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 2 2011, 02:45 PM~20468467
> *He does awesome work! I would like his work on my ride.
> 
> What do you think it is that sets him apart from all the other lowrider painters in the game?
> 
> I would say dependability and price is a big points in his favor. That is hard to find these days.
> *



I SEEN HIM WORK AT BIG RICHES SHOP.. AND TILL NOW..HES KNOCKING THEM OUT FAST AND DOESNT DO THE SAME THING TWICE.. ..


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 2 2011, 11:08 PM~20472825-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:13 PM~20472861
> *he will have something on the Shaw from working this trip to Texas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many painters get hooked up proper like that when they go outta town   I guarantee he can build this whole car off trade work alone :0
> *


congrats to the owner... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin: OK... GOT THA PICS BACK


----------



## stevedidi

Crazy black/silver/white patterns on that impala , , love that custom dash crazzzyyy


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T

Can't wait to see your 64" homie congrats!!!!!

Se vale!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 3 2011, 10:59 PM~20481000
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> Can't wait to see your 64" homie congrats!!!!!
> 
> Se vale!!!
> *



X2..


----------



## jrude82

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 1 2011, 10:34 PM~20462420
> *Did the dash to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY impressed. would like to get somethin for my ride next time homeboy is in town


----------



## 71chevy

i need to step my game aallllllllll the way up , damn imma have to go back to the drawing boards now


----------



## Suburban Swingin

More on white trash.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:0 







:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 2 2011, 11:08 PM~20472825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking gooood . skim . i see k&c taking care of you ... to the fullest.. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

T

T

T


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

now



















[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

One of dirtys.


----------



## DREAM ON

RIGHT ON HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: 

T
T
T


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 09:47 AM~20536644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of dirtys.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 02:31 AM~20535644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fender wells came out good :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 09:47 AM~20536644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of dirtys.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Skim had pablo re do the trunk plate.





































test fitting it into place


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Almost done.


----------



## Skim

cars almost ready


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 07:47 AM~20536644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of dirtys.
> *


I SEE FLAKES NICE


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 07:47 AM~20536644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of dirtys.
> *



sick :cheesy: 

i got to see some of your work this weekend , that shit was off da hook homes


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2011, 01:47 PM~20536644
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of dirtys.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## freddy915




----------



## Fonzoh

:wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DETONATER

WoW! ! Looking good up in here...! :h5: Nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

.... :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THIS ASHY FRAME HAD TO GO......


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

test fitting it into place


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## pi4short

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:boink: uffin: awsome details bro!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~+May 20 2011, 07:29 AM~20591984-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by ~KANDY N [email protected] 20 2011, 07:34 AM~20591997
> *.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 20 2011, 07:41 AM~20592027
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life74

The back of the rear view mirror is the icing on the cake. This dude is BAD ASS!


----------



## 70DELTA88

ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 1 2011, 07:54 PM~20462697-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Suburban [email protected] 1 2011, 08:16 PM~20463014
> *Best pattern guy out there.IMO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 08:24 PM~20463109
> *in da top 10
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 04:13 PM~20477818
> *Crazy black/silver/white patterns on that impala , , love that custom dash crazzzyyy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-71chevy_@May 4 2011, 09:58 PM~20488004
> *i need to step my game aallllllllll the way up , damn imma have to go back to the drawing boards now
> *


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+May 16 2011, 09:01 AM~20562603-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick  :cheesy:
> 
> i got to see some of your work this weekend , that shit was off da hook homes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 10:07 PM~20591058
> *WoW! ! Looking good up in here...! :h5: Nice work!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 09:32 PM~20597361
> *:boink:  uffin: awsome details bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-low4life74_@May 22 2011, 05:37 AM~20603110
> *The back of the rear view mirror is the icing on the cake.  This dude is BAD ASS!
> *






THANKS HOMIES TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP PABLO, GOOD TALKING TO YOU YESTERDAY.


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 20 2011, 07:44 AM~20592040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 20 2011, 08:28 AM~20591980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukin right doggy makes me miss my towncar thats a hell of a talent you got there stay consistant with the lines and it all flows as one maybe when i hit the lotto ill send my car to you until then keep postin pics its a beautiful thing


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 24 2011, 01:34 AM~20616493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful work! :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

sick work homie !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Los 210




----------



## bump512

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


like the plates!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe

BigBlue64 said:


> Beautiful work! :biggrin:


 nice work looking good........


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## Skim

bump512 said:


> like the plates!!!


:0 austin


----------



## Skim

jessdogg said:


> Thanks big dogg ...and Kandy is a real artist


x2


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT :h5:


----------



## lupe

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT :h5:


 looking real good homie :nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## PrettyLights

Maximus1959 said:


> Car looks awesome! But forget the car...what song is on the video? That shit is tight.
> 
> Glad to see your building a Chevy. Are you going to hopp this car, or just a clean street banger or show car?


 haha yea that song is pretty sick, wonder what it isss


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## garageartguy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT :h5:


 
 :h5:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## moneytalks63

clean ass work homie


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## VeronikA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



Aww that looks bad ass!!!!


----------



## VeronikA

Great work and pics!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

~KANDY N CHROME~













Thats *sick* right there !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brett

detroit?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

brett said:


> detroit?


 
:yes:


----------



## brett

:0:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## sic713




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CovetedStyle

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 That's fuckin rad!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Super Sic Wit It :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Next up!!


----------



## 8t4mc

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Next up!!


 
heavy motherfucker


----------



## mino370

nice work badass patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT!!


----------



## PrettyLights

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



Ooooooo


----------



## bigjoe82

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


can you send me a pm with quote for somthing similar to this?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


I wanna see more of this one, that shit is sick!


----------



## bump512

ttt


----------



## danny chawps

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Next up!!



 cant wait to see the progress


----------



## DKM ATX

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Next up!!


 hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hnorimoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez

man that is badass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


bad ass work bro:thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Matching 90 moldings 


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Matching 90 moldings 


that looks sweet on those mouldings.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Matching 90 moldings 


man primos car is goona look hot with these on there matching the top.great work pablo.


----------



## Maximus1959

Suburban Swingin said:


> man primos car is goona look hot with these on there matching the top.great work pablo.


I have a friend from USO here is Seattle, that has a set of 1 peice moldings that should fit those side panels. From what I have heard, they are very rare and hard to find. Perhaps your homie may already has a set. If he is intrested he can PM me and I will give him my homies number. This car is coming out real nice!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

nice....i luv it


----------



## brett

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Matching 90 moldings 


damn:worship:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

How long u been in Texas homie?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I'm in Detroit now but will be goin back to do more rides after I'm done here


----------



## KERRBSS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I'm in Detroit now but will be goin back to do more rides after I'm done here


 I heard you were here, maybe I'll take a ride to Fons and come meet you. Welcome to Detroit....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

fukin beautiful


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SPIRIT 62

badass work homie


----------



## brownie_602

damn sick as work


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


sick!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup::guns:


----------



## brett

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Matching 90 moldings 


what flavor you using there , thats nice...


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


GAWD DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

firewall n frame up next 


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## OKJessie

Dam good work bro...:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

You've got an amazing talent Bro ! very inspiring ! 

:worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## sic713

saaweeettttttt!!


----------



## matdogg

I was good to meat you at our picnic homie....see you in vegas.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## chilango1964

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT



:wow::wow::worship::worship::worship::wave::thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

matdogg said:


> I was good to meat you at our picnic homie....see you in vegas.


 Fasho 


----------



## granpa

good meeting u homie, cant wait to 
see that chevy your working on


----------



## npazzin

that frame looks real good, who did the molding? I especially like the bump stops on for the upper a arms, and the motor mounts! :thumbsup:



~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> firewall n frame up next 


----------



## chilango1964

npazzin said:


> that frame looks real good, who did the molding? I especially like the bump stops on for the upper a arms, and the motor mounts! :thumbsup:


 the frame was done in Toronto by Skinny at Switches and Thangs 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-h...to-s-new-hydraulic-shop-287.html#post14352166


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

TTT :worship::worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin

damn nice as always homie.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

Looking bad ass homie. Loved the work you did on" white trash"


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


this has to be one of the best pattern jobs on a frame ive seen


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Not bad for a hopper


----------



## Skim

i cant wait for him to redo the frame and belly on my 61 rag


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

 LETZ DO THIS 


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> i cant wait for him to redo the frame and belly on my 61 rag


 You can't wait, shit I can't wait! One day I hope to be on that level. Will see what's chalked up!!!!!


----------



## Skim

shit its gonna be more than just that. thats all im gonna say.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

How much for something like this just lil diferrent style of patterns n instead of silve/chrome flakes have them Gold Flakes n yet Black Paint send me a pm ....on a estamate on that


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

I forgot the paint job is for a 90 lincoln with a 97 front clip....thanx


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Suburban Swingin

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Man that frame would look good under my 62.:biggrin: Badass work as always.


----------



## Skim

that frame came out hard as fuck


----------



## brett

Skim said:


> that frame came out hard as fuck


----------



## brett

yup


----------



## Skim

brett said:


>


 you dont think so?


----------



## six 2

Kandy is a bad ass painter but out of my range for price. $4,500 for a rag.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Skim said:


> that frame came out hard as fuck


i agree i said it before and ima say it again "THAT HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST PATTERN JOBS ON A FRAME IVE SEEN"


----------



## rick383

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brett

Skim said:


> you dont think so?


 oh no I agree the frame is sick , nevermind me I have my own issues


----------



## sic713

pablo.. i see ya boy.. up here in dallas checkin out the box you did.. im a tag team withcha on this one baby!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Skim said:


> i cant wait for him to redo the frame and belly on my 61 rag


Thats what i'm gonna do on the 62.:angry:

Oh well we'll have 2 badass rides.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

six 2 said:


> Kandy is a bad ass painter but out of my range for price. $4,500 for a rag.


Was that for the whole car frame and all sides of the car?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

sic713 said:


> pablo.. i see ya boy.. up here in dallas checkin out the box you did.. im a tag team withcha on this one baby!



Fa sho Homie .... Do yo thang ... It's gonna be a Sick Kandy kreation


----------



## Skim

sic713 said:


> pablo.. i see ya boy.. up here in dallas FtWorth  checkin out the box you did.. im a tag team withcha on this one baby!


 fixd


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Post sum pics


----------



## sand1

nice work knc


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## Skim

CONGRATS ON YOUR BRAND NEW BABY BOY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Post sum pics


 i will..


Skim said:


> fixd


:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Fa sho Homie .... Do yo thang ... It's gonna be a Sick Kandy kreation


 yea this bitch is turning out very nice..


Skim said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR BRAND NEW BABY BOY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Skim

some pics I had on photobucket before colorsand and buff


----------



## Skim




----------



## drasticbean

Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## regal ryda

_*CONGRATS*_ PABLO, did you all name him regal ryda:h5::thumbsup::scrutinize:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

regal ryda said:


> _*CONGRATS*_ PABLO, did you all name him regal ryda:h5::thumbsup::scrutinize:












HAHA THANKS NAA


----------



## sic713

here u go homie.. shes all done..
ready for some wet wet...


----------



## sic713

roof by PABLO... striping by SIC713

TAG TEAM.. :h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

sic713 said:


> here u go homie.. shes all done..
> ready for some wet wet...












OOOOU WEEE!! U SHOULD NAME THIS BOX THA OTHER SIDE OF THA PILLOW CUZZ ITS SO FRESH!!


----------



## 8t4mc

Looks real good guys!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

badass!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SPIRIT 62

BADASS HOMIE:worship:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

You're the shit my dude, wish I had your talent but considering I can't even draw stick people I'd say it's a wrap. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



:worship:


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:fool2::fool2::worship::worship:


----------



## bump512

x512


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST FRAMES IVE EVER SEEN DAMN HOMIE YOU WENT THE FUCK OFF!!!!! THE PATTERNS IN THE TUNNEL, ON TOP OF THE TUNNEL EVEN IN PLACES YO WONT SEE CUZ OF THE BODY :worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Suburban Swingin

Skim said:


> CONGRATS ON YOUR BRAND NEW BABY BOY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2 congrats homie.


----------



## KERRBSS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 Saw this car yesterday, the pics are nothing for this car. Gotta see it up close. The frame.....the frame is just nuts.Nice werk.


----------



## pink63impala

I like that idea on the package tray


----------



## fons

Pablo ur bad ass on what u do hands down. Thanks again for hooking up my hopper too. Every body like that bitch. Keep up the good work. See u Soon


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

fons said:


> Pablo ur bad ass on what u do hands down. Thanks again for hooking up my hopper too. Every body like that bitch. Keep up the good work. See u Soon



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 20 Minutes




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

..


----------



## chilango1964

20 Minutes said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

man the box looks killer


----------



## cutebratt04

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## trealcha

Damn good work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THANKS


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 Damn bro y u only cock teasing wit dirty's glasshouse :banghead: I wanna see more :wow: from what I see this is one of my favorite color combos you've done :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THANKS BUT ITS GONNA B GETTIN A LIL MORE DONE TO IT. SO WHEN ITS FULLY DONE ILL POST ALL THA PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> THANKS BUT ITS GONNA B GETTIN A LIL MORE DONE TO IT. SO WHEN ITS FULLY DONE ILL POST ALL THA PICS :thumbsup:


 Oh I c ! Cant wait to see da finished product :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964

Could have at least moved that ghetto ass chair out of the pic :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 8t4mc

when will you be back in tx?


----------



## TONY MONTANA

20 Minutes said:


>


JUST SAW THIS TOP IN PERSON YESTERDAY AND THIS PIC DOESNT DO IT JUSTICE LOOKS KILLER


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I LAYED OUT THA DESIGN FLAKE N KANDY IN ONE DAY... N HOMIE KLEARED IT :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

8t4mc said:


> when will you be back in tx?



PM SENT


----------



## bump512

sik.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

NICE WORK:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## king debo

Great work, all day!


----------



## graham

Suburban Swingin said:


> This one kandy n chrome painted ,but my homie noah laid his own patterns.
> :biggrin:



sick!!! I like it without the red


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

great job on the roof kandy! you do some sick patterns, fons and 20 showed me this at there gathering..:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

LAST MINUTE UPGRADES BEFORE VEGAS


----------



## monte-licious

BAD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## bump512

x52


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## 801Rider

Nice!


----------



## spike90fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Skim

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> LAST MINUTE UPGRADES BEFORE VEGAS



thats right homie. lookin good as usual


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I KNOW WHITE TRASH GONNA B LOOKIN FRESH CRUZIN THA VEGAS STRIP.... OHH YEEA


----------



## elspock84

Suburban Swingin said:


> This one kandy n chrome painted ,but my homie noah laid his own patterns.
> :biggrin:


i would have left wit out da candy personaly. badass either way!


----------



## RamonF

What do prices start at for 66 impala. Not to much pattern but just a high quality paint job?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TONY MONTANA said:


> JUST SAW THIS TOP IN PERSON YESTERDAY AND THIS PIC DOESNT DO IT JUSTICE LOOKS KILLER





bump512 said:


> sik.





BOSS HOGIN said:


> NICE WORK:thumbsup:TTT





king debo said:


> Great work, all day!





graham said:


> sick!!! I like it without the red





SMOOTH STYLE said:


> great job on the roof kandy! you do some sick patterns, fons and 20 showed me this at there gathering..:thumbsup:





DREAM ON said:


> T
> T
> T





la familia c.c. Az said:


> BAD ASS:thumbsup:





bump512 said:


> x52





801Rider said:


> Nice!





spike90fleetwood said:


> TTT





elspock84 said:


> i would have left wit out da candy personaly. badass either way!








THANKS FELLAS :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## droppen98

that is some bad ass work its got me wanting to give it a shot


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

damn you threw down on this one


----------



## mrchavez

:worship::worship:


----------



## jessdogg

DREAM ON said:


> T
> T
> T





~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> LAST MINUTE UPGRADES BEFORE VEGAS\
> 
> IS THAT DIRTY RED ???????????????:worship:


 IS THAT DIRTY RED


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I KNOW WHITE TRASH GONNA B LOOKIN FRESH CRUZIN THA VEGAS STRIP.... OHH YEEA


----------



## westcoastridin

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> OOOOU WEEE!! U SHOULD NAME THIS BOX THA OTHER SIDE OF THA PILLOW CUZZ ITS SO FRESH!!





this fool .. whats up paisa


----------



## El Dracula

Make that $ primo!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

solid work homie !


----------



## DREAM ON

*WHAT UP PABLO.......*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT













Tight pics dawg!!


----------



## boomblaam

i need homies info. i wanna get something painted


----------



## 20 Minutes

THE MAN!







HIS OFFICE 







THE MAN ENJOYING HIS BIRTHDAY!














  HAPPY BIRTHDAY PABLO!


----------



## fons

This fool get treated like royalty in the D.!!!!!!














Happy bday pablo.I forgot the cup cake but I'll bring it 2morrow. Lol


----------



## fons

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I LAYED OUT THA DESIGN FLAKE N KANDY IN ONE DAY... N HOMIE KLEARED IT :thumbsup:


The top on the regal was done over nite b4 he flu out home. This fool be doing all niter's. Lol


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Thanks 20 n Fonz for da b- day kick back....ya sum cool dudes !:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

boomblaam said:


> i need homies info. i wanna get something painted


My number is in my signature 562-320-2444


----------



## Groc006

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> My number is in my signature 562-320-2444


Sick work Homie!! :thumbsup: ill be in touch soon.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Yes sirr!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

A lil cruzin action in tha d-town....


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

what can u picture doing to this :nicoderm:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Letz do this!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## fesboogie

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> A lil cruzin action in tha d-town....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

Whutz happenin' Pablo!!! TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Wad up Homie whats cracking in Colorado


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> A lil cruzin action in tha d-town....


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## Bigjxloc

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Straight up Quality right there.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

T

T

T


----------



## fesboogie

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Wad up Homie whats cracking in Colorado


gett'n cold out here but got a couple of the members interested in bringin' you out here homie!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

fesboogie said:


> gett'n cold out here but got a couple of the members interested in bringin' you out here homie!!!


Oh fasho let's get it cracking !!


----------



## 71chevy

now you got me rethinking the blueprint for my caprice huuuuuuuuuum ?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

If any one is interested in getting pattern work done hit me up any time. 

562-320-2444 Pablo :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

More patterned parts for the chilango 64 build


----------



## fesboogie

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Oh fasho let's get it cracking !!


I'll hit you up after the thanksgiving weekend and all dat!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:wave: whats up homie!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


you work fast! lol


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

fesboogie said:


> I'll hit you up after the thanksgiving weekend and all dat!!!




Fasho!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Next project..



















We are gonna b replacing the leaf/pinstriping with light subtle patterns...

Quick tape out to test fitt my pattern.....


----------



## Madrox64

Trunk looks sweet! Post the Flix already


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Oh shit in d town agian.Badass like always.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

A few different sketches ....


































Marc ended up choosing this one but with a few adjustments....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Madrox64 said:


> Trunk looks sweet! Post the Flix already


Fa sho :thumbsup:


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> A few different sketches ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc ended up choosing this one but with a few adjustments....


I GOT WOOD :fool2:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Break time.... Let's go cruzin


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## CHITOWN LOS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Bad ass work bro


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mrchavez

CHITOWN LOS said:


> Bad ass work bro


x2


----------



## fons

Fanaly some one put this fool on his spot. This fool just got call out by the guy at the paint store. The Fuckng guy toll him if he knows what base coat is.lol. This foo head was smoking.lo. Funny shit.


----------



## brett

fons said:


> Fanaly some one put this fool on his spot. This fool just got call out by the guy at the paint store. The Fuckng guy toll him if he knows what base coat is.lol. This foo head was smoking.lo. Funny shit.


Wicked cool story bra


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

fons said:


> Fanaly some one put this fool on his spot. This fool just got call out by the guy at the paint store. The Fuckng guy toll him if he knows what base coat is.lol. This foo head was smoking.lo. Funny shit.


This nigg. New chocolate drops
 Wink.


----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Here's sum more magic....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

SICK:thumbsup:


Suburban Swingin said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Pancho villa regal .....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

you out did yourself on marc wheels! wow! they look great!:thumbsup: cant wait to see of poncho villa when its done!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

This foo...





















Tha kandy is sweating...


----------



## 801Rider

SICK


----------



## sic713

:boink: :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

sic713 said:


> :boink: :worship:




Wad up sickness .... Yo patterns lookin krazy good werk dawg


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DEWEY

out did ur self again pablo:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

Damn bro detroit your home now? Bad ass style and you take the time to post pics...cool


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

brett said:


> Damn bro detroit your home now? Bad ass style and you take the time to post pics...cool



I'm bak in Cali the 18th..... This iPhone makes it easy to take pics n upload em... :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Wad up sickness .... Yo patterns lookin krazy good werk dawg


shit slow boogie mayne.. waiting for new years so i can start fresh..thax for the props .. i see ya puttin it down...


----------



## fons

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I'm bak in Cali the 18th..... This iPhone makes it easy to take pics n upload em... :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I'm on layitlow when I got down time waiting for paint to cure or when I'm in da bathroom takin a dump.... 
:h5:


----------



## 801Rider

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I'm on layitlow when I got down time waiting for paint to cure or when I'm in da bathroom takin a dump....
> :h5:


dont forget to wipe :thumbsup: cant concentrate wit mud butt


----------



## mrchavez

:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Before....












After...


----------



## bonediggetie

Very Nice homie A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

elspock84 said:


> dont forget to wipe :thumbsup: cant concentrate wit mud butt


Sounds like u speak from experience.... :h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Ok here's sum up close pics.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...


Man these pics show just how much your work makes a low low look better.Top notch you the man bro,best in the game in my book.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is some sick work right here homie ! Solid !



~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Ok here's sum up close pics.....


----------



## bonediggetie

WOW


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Suburban Swingin said:


> Man these pics show just how much your work makes a low low look better.Top notch you the man bro,best in the game in my book.


Thanks homie.....


----------



## King of the Burbz

ttt


----------



## bonediggetie

Suburban Swingin said:


> Man these pics show just how much your work makes a low low look better.Top notch you the man bro,best in the game in my book.


2xx


----------



## Skim

bad ass homie


----------



## 585960

real nice........


----------



## Madrox64

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...




Dang! ....can't wait to see that in person. Looks Fresh!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximus1959

Suburban Swingin said:


> Man these pics show just how much your work makes a low low look better.Top notch you the man bro,best in the game in my book.


Very nice work!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Shes almost ready....


----------



## 58 Del-pala

Dude get some fresh air before you take pics... You held the camera upside down again.


----------



## Fonzoh

:wave:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

58 Del-pala said:


> Dude get some fresh air before you take pics... You held the camera upside down again.


Really? It looks right on my screen ... I think there's a glitch in photobucket moblie.


----------



## npazzin

:rofl:



58 Del-pala said:


> Dude get some fresh air before you take pics... You held the camera upside down again.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I'm on layitlow when I got down time waiting for paint to cure or when I'm in da bathroom takin a dump....
> :h5:


ur the shit bro! literally! naw props bro badass work thanks for sharing pics of ur assume work carnal !


----------



## Tintaz Auto Art

What's up Pablo how you been? Great work bro! Keep up the outstanding jobs going! Izzy Wonka.


----------



## Lowrider760




----------



## 64 Manny

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

shot out to show n go for the help 











fonz got it back together .......


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> shot out to show n go for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonz got it back together .......



Damn!!! True Blue!!! That Motha Fucka Looks Clean!!! :run:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

d-macks 63 engine compartment upgrades 



before


----------



## Groc006

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> shot out to show n go for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fonz got it back together .......



Looks Bad Ass Kandy!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Pablo You will have this waiting for you when you get to NC to put it down on HELL BENT:


















GRINCH is gonna tear it down and prep it for some KANDY and SKIM is gonna give it that KRUM KHROME..


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

fa sho ill put that ouuu wee on it


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

heres more pics.......





















gave the fire wall a fresh koat of paint.......


































parts ready to go back on the ride....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Tintaz Auto Art said:


> What's up Pablo how you been? Great work bro! Keep up the outstanding jobs going! Izzy Wonka.


Fo sho!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Groc006 said:


> Looks Bad Ass Kandy!!


THANKZ DAWG


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

batter upppppp !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

what kind paint remover you use bro???


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

It's that one they sell at home depo


----------



## npazzin

what gun do you use?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

lph400 iwata


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> lph400 iwata


the best.....


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN

So it is possible and better to paint all panels off the car at the same time instead of on the car complete


----------



## bump512

T
T
T


----------



## Suburban Swingin

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Man that stuff made a big difference.Good good like always homie.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> It's that one they sell at home depo


:shocked:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

CAPRICHOSO...........


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> CAPRICHOSO...........


I like the way you scech them patterns and the house,the hole picture haha...nice work bro


----------



## tko_818




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I like to draw


----------



## 1979grandprix

:thumbsup: NICE!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

killer detail on the wiper motor did you airbrush it?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

yea buddy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Bigjxloc

you ever do paintings or other types of Art? looks Good Bro.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

:thumbsup: damn the water drops on the sides must of been a bitch looks great


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTTT


----------



## flaked85

BADASS HOMIE.


----------



## DETONATER

Nice! :h5:


----------



## fesboogie

Sick!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz

this guy is bad ass like chip foose draws up a rendering of your car then puts it on your car
how much for a rendering of my 64 so when im ready i can just be like here you do it like you drew up dam he bad ass


----------



## topd0gg

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTTT


cant wait to see the end result


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTTT


i just wet myself :fool2:


----------



## brett

the box coupe is tight!


----------



## tko_818

topd0gg said:


> cant wait to see the end result


I predict.... that it will look a little something like this :biggrin:











sorry to hijack the topic Pablo, but this one was one of my favorites   TTT for the homie


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

roys caddy frame...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## pancho1969

:wow: Paint work is lookin great :wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## monte-licious

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


BAD ASS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TOUCH UP JOB


----------



## streetking

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweeeeeet !!!!!!!!!



~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TOUCH UP JOB


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## chris g

Homie ur work is one of a kind keep up the good work I'm sure u will always stay busy get that bread!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

DIRTY RED UPDATES.........


----------



## elspock84

Amazing work as always :h5:


----------



## stevedidi

killer workmanship :worship:


----------



## 801Rider

Damn :worship: :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*SICK*_ work homie !!!!!!



~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> DIRTY RED UPDATES.........


----------



## Juan GT Reyes

Were u located at g?


----------



## lrocky2003

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> DIRTY RED UPDATES.........


LOOKING REAL GOOD, GOOD WORK


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## switches and thangs

wheels


----------



## the GRINCH

i need some dates on your arrival homie , got everything ready for some majic


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

the GRINCH said:


> i need some dates on your arrival homie , got everything ready for some majic


Waiting on skim


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

switches and thangs said:


> wheels


Asap


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Tha homie Jason's duce from Idaho .... Thanks for having me out yo....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow this looks promising !!!!!!!!!!!!! :drama:




*
~KANDY N CHROME~

*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Suburban Swingin said:


> Damn good Painter lets see all his work.Heres my top on my 62 that he did.


16,000 hits on you tube:biggrin:,cant wait for him to come back for round 2.


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

Suburban Swingin said:


> 16,000 hits on you tube:biggrin:,cant wait for him to come back for round 2.


did u know you can get paid by how many views u have, like 250 thousand views u can get 150 from youtube...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

elspock84 said:


> :drama::drama::drama:


Alot of popcorn there homie....sup wit that


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Suburban Swingin said:


> 16,000 hits on you tube:biggrin:,cant wait for him to come back for round 2.


Let's roll homie...


----------



## cwb4eva

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Let's roll homie...


:h5:


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



once again killer work !!! :guns:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*WOW NEVER FAIL'S YOUR THREAD IS ONE OF THE BEST!*


----------



## lowridersin925

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:worship::worship:


----------



## Hoppn62

Suburban Swingin said:


> I agree man watching him do mine was a trip everything he did just kept making it look better and better.Heres some advise to everyone out there,hit this homie up if you need work because he's gonna blow up and then it will be harder to get work from him. :biggrin:


i hear that i just had my roof patturned out and its bad ass like you said every thing he does makes it better and better


----------



## Suburban Swingin

That green one is yours,man real nice homie.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

This homie is bad ass. I wish I could get him to do my elco top.


----------



## lrocky2003

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup: BAD ASS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 73loukat

Skim said:


> ask and you shall recieve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMOOTH STYLE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great job on the roof kandy! you do some sick patterns, fons and 20 showed me this at there gathering..:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~KANDY N CHROME~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~KANDY N CHROME~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~KANDY N CHROME~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get down on them patterns homie !!!!I like your work,much props :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Alot of popcorn there homie....sup wit that


Not in a badway I like da smiley cause it's like I'm watching your magic show :wow: fucking badass


----------



## Zed

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


amazing work as ever Bro ! and that vid is priceless ! i don't think i can do that one day, but i can understand a little more how it is done ! thanks for sharing your skills homie :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:worship: :worship:


----------



## dannyp

:fool2::fool2:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


BAD ASS RIGHT THERE


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Zed said:


> amazing work as ever Bro ! and that vid is priceless ! i don't think i can do that one day, but i can understand a little more how it is done ! thanks for sharing your skills homie :worship::worship::worship::worship:






:thumbsup:


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

Wooow thats alot of patience and lots of work.
Good stuff bro


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## Groc006

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



Good Heavens ....... that is absolutely amazing work!


----------



## SAM1

:thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ok kids....lets do sum rims .........


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Simply beauuuuuutiful !!!!!!!!!!!
*


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

And schools in session..Can't wait to see Hellbent after you get down on it...Or have you already????:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



I would hang them barrels in my living room and put a frame around them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you work of ART !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

king debo said:


> And schools in session..Can't wait to see Hellbent after you get down on it...Or have you already????:dunno:



ILL B IN NORTH CAROLINA IN APRIL


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ChevySSJunky said:


> I would hang them barrels in my living room and put a frame around them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love you work of ART !



:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I DONT KNOW WTF THESE THINGS ARE BUT SUM FOO FROM OKLAHOMA SENT THEM TO ME TO PAINT EM... ONE SOLID KANDY GREEN N THE OTHER PATTERN BLUES.........


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

king debo said:


> And schools in session..Can't wait to see Hellbent after you get down on it...Or have you already????:dunno:


ill be out in north carolina mid april for a few other rides and skims......


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I DONT KNOW WTF THESE THINGS ARE BUT SUM FOO FROM OKLAHOMA SENT THEM TO ME TO PAINT EM... ONE SOLID KANDY GREEN N THE OTHER PATTERN BLUES.........


nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

they look like electric guitar effects pedals


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT




:worship:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

TTT


----------



## Joserios

how much full custom 94 cady?


----------



## timmnm77

:worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## trealcha

Damn good work !!!!!!!!


----------



## timmnm77

trealcha said:


> Damn good work !!!!!!!!



i 2nd that :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77

love this caddy


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 801Rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Oh My Lord !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Homie this is lookin' FIRME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the flicks of each step , very detailed !


----------



## mrchavez

x2:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

timmnm77 said:


> love this caddy


Wud up homie... It was coo to meet you :thumbsup:


----------



## timmnm77

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Wud up homie... It was coo to meet you :thumbsup:[/QUOTEsame here homie ill try to come back up to see u b4 for u roll out love ur work :thumbsup:


----------



## ghettodreams

:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4ever

Damn you killin it on this.


----------



## mrchavez

:werd:


----------



## low4life.toyo

:yes:Yes he did:biggrin:Now its at the interior shop


low4ever said:


> Damn you killin it on this.


----------



## Groc006

Your just on another level..... Wow!!


----------



## steadydippin

:wow:


----------



## drasticbean

:worship:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:uffin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

That turned out bad ass


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! as always !


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Fucken sick I mean badass


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

Oh this is gonna get good :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:wow:


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I must say thats sexxxy as hell homie


----------



## Zed

fuckin eye candy ! thanks for sharing all those pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

:fool2:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Badass!


----------



## 801Rider

elspock84 said:


> Badass!


:yes: :yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## flaked85

LOVE YOUR STYLE HOMIE.NO ****.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, your work is BEAUTIFUL! I especially love ghd scroll look you have going, awesome work!


----------



## timmnm77




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:facepalm: time for sum new shit...






















wack patterns b-gone


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ttt


----------



## king debo

Looking good!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:hno:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :facepalm: time for sum new shit...


WTF...???:facepalm::roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:barf:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

looks hella better than what was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin

:scrutinize:









~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :barf:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Yes Pablo saved my 64A lesson well learned:thumbsup:


npazzin said:


> looks hella better than what was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

low4life.toyo said:


> Yes Pablo saved my 64A lesson well learned:thumbsup:


Aint no thang but a chicken wang ..... :h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

b4









after


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## MISTER ED

*OH THANK THE GOOD LORD* 

:worship:


----------



## steve 67 impala

:worship:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda




----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chilango1964

Hey Pablo, come to Canada, there is people lining up!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## KadillacTone

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## stevedidi

chilango1964 said:


> Hey Pablo, come to Canada, there is people lining up!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

chilango1964 said:


> Hey Pablo, come to Canada, there is people lining up!!



Lets roll


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

toyo 64 looks sick pablo! great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4life.toyo

Thanks SMOOTH STYLE:biggrinablo did the dam thang:thumbsup:


SMOOTH STYLE said:


> toyo 64 looks sick pablo! great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## low4life.toyo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT




*THAT LOOKS LIKE A BEAUTIFUL SUNSET...*


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## low4life.toyo

Dam!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I shouild've named the car SUNSET 64 :biggrin:


MISTER ED said:


> *THAT LOOKS LIKE A BEAUTIFUL SUNSET...*


----------



## timmnm77

low4life.toyo said:


> Dam!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I shouild've named the car SUNSET 64 :biggrin:


lmao ....... otra chingon is the name toyo we like that namelol just saying :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

This shit was about crawl up on my shoe while i was taping so i grabed a spray can n hooked him up with a free paint job :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## fons

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Este guey.:loco:


----------



## topd0gg

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


I bet his homeboys are gonna be jealous for the free hookup.


----------



## 73loukat

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


Nice job on Otra Chingon homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:inout:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Spider loc went out like a champ


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Come to atl


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Come to atl


Lets roll


----------



## low4life.toyo

73loukat said:


> Nice job on Otra Chingon homie:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## king debo

Doing any TOP SECRET work on Hell Bent?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT


:naughty:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

king debo said:


> Doing any TOP SECRET work on Hell Bent?


I havent started on it yet... Im doing a few other rides first


----------



## BIGBODY96

hey homie you do great work..how much to come out to az and put some of your magic on my lac


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BIGBODY96 said:


> hey homie you do great work..how much to come out to az and put some of your magic on my lac


562-320-2444 lets do it hit me up


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Payfred 64


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Beautiful tape work homie !*


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## droppen98

that is some awsome work. do you spray it all with a regular paint gun?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Yea


----------



## fons

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Nice Werk foo.:h5:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Lookin good Homie:naughty:


----------



## payfred

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


dog I can't thank you enough for the work you put in for me :thumbsup: straight up NOBODY in the pattern game can fuck wit you...yep


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

payfred said:


> dog I can't thank you enough for the work you put in for me :thumbsup: straight up NOBODY in the pattern game can fuck wit you...yep



Aint no thang but a chicken wang :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE,KNC RUNS THE PATTERN GAME.MAD PROPS.:h5:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Aint no thang but a chicken wang :biggrin:


i got u a full bucket once u get back :biggrin:


----------



## low4life.toyo

I feel the same way payfred:bowrofl: Kandy N Chrome is the Truth


payfred said:


> dog I can't thank you enough for the work you put in for me :thumbsup: straight up NOBODY in the pattern game can fuck wit you...yep


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Those pieces turned out sick !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Inked1

You got another one , when you come back to north Texas ! Hope it's soon !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Lets roll!!


----------



## Inked1

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Lets roll!!


 I Am looking forward to it homie!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Inked1

Looks good homie, I am looking for the same thing On my 62


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

That shit crazy ',,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

chilango1964 said:


>


Hell yea!! :h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Jungle luv


----------



## npazzin

:drama:nice work as always


----------



## flaked85

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Jungle luv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AHH SHIT PAYFRED'S GETTIN A KNC MAKEOVER.TTT


----------



## Lolohopper

What typ of spraygun and tip do you use???

That blue top is awesome


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## flaked85

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



LOVE IT HOMIE.


----------



## low4life.toyo

flaked85 said:


> LOVE IT HOMIE.


:thumbsup:Once again top notch work Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Before...










After


----------



## Trendsetta 68

SICK WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4life.toyo

~KANDY N CHR[/QUOTE said:


> Something about them over head pics,as Tony The Tiger would say 'There Great'


----------



## lowpro85

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


I knew something had looked different about this car!! Nice!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: great work


----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:fool2:


----------



## chef

Hey bro do cut & buff them too or just shoot them?


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 B E A U T I F U L ! ! !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

chef said:


> Hey bro do cut & buff them too or just shoot them?


I can... But i usually dont


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Payasos 49


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

say good bye to your mural


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## elspock84

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Badasss!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> say good bye to your mural


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Pickin Lucky Luv up today Pablo  I went through it all


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

low4life.toyo said:


> Pickin Lucky Luv up today Pablo  I went through it all


:thumbsup: Text me sum sneek pics


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4life.toyo

You got it Homie:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :thumbsup: Text me sum sneek pics


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


DAMN..!!! LOOKS BAD ASS just wit Tape Layed out..!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~JALISCO~

real nice!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Cuz 0

real nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:​


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Hell bent 61


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## the 61

:thumbsup:Ttt your putting it down out there!


----------



## 73loukat

low4life.toyo said:


> Pickin Lucky Luv up today Pablo  I went through it all


:nicoderm: You got down as usual,beautiful color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:worship:my kind of colors


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

On with the show :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Nice man I'm loving that ol'school torch action


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Nice man I'm loving that ol'school torch action


With the cars name being hell bent 61... It was the perfect effect for it


----------



## low4life.toyo

:yes:I agree


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> With the cars name being hell bent 61... It was the perfect effect for it


----------



## ~JALISCO~

THIS TOPIC IS NUTS!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## steadydippin

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Super sick


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## ~JALISCO~

sweet jesus


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Just did the Belly on my Cutty..... Wat a pain in the ass... You make it look easy...!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283

This is my favorite yet. Just the right amount. I like the fact that the edges were not done. Then you can really see the labor that went into smoothing the frame. 

I would go for the same style in red.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFTuffin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Oh yea road tripp time lets roll....





















These foos lost.... :facepalm:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Pit stop at sum old dudes house with a grip of impala shit


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Bak to the hell bent pics


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4life.toyo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Oh yea road tripp time lets roll....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These foos lost.... :facepalm:


I dont no what the laws are in Texas but here in Michigan you cant tx an drive:roflmao:Just keep going north


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

White trash in tha D!!










This foo trying to tag...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


glad you guys made it safe see you tomorrow


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## chilango1964

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## kaos283

Nice pics uffin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Time to get our cruz on...


----------



## kaos283

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacking602

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEXT STOP..........DALLAS TEXAS....... LOCKED N LOADED FOR JULY :h5:


----------



## Inked1

Looking forward to that Kandy and krome touch on the deuce!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

YES SIR LETS DO THIS!! :h5:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

big nuts said:


> nop this car is d-macs i just did the paint and the back panel on the rear body ex? not the top but redid all the finshd work !
> befor


wat color is the car painted in????


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> NEXT STOP..........DALLAS TEXAS....... LOCKED N LOADED FOR JULY :h5:


how long u gunna be in Dallas???


----------



## Skim

GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> how long u gunna be in Dallas???


this fool be here next month. my 63 is gonna get some work


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS

Skim said:


> this fool be here next month. my 63 is gonna get some work


skim u can't hog him up tho lol


----------



## MR. RAG9

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


CHINGON!


----------



## low4life.toyo

:roflmao::roflmao:


GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> skim u can't hog him up tho lol


----------



## KEEKA




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> wat color is the car painted in????


ask big nuts aka spike...he painted the body kolor


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> how long u gunna be in Dallas???


about a month


----------



## fonz63

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


Looks straight !!


----------



## brett

Skim said:


> this fool be here next month. my 63 is gonna get some work


Jesus skim you have a tre too!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

KEEKA said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks

Skim said:


> this fool be here next month. my 63 is gonna get some work


Oh hell! :run:


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks awesome homie


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

spending some quality time with my kiddos......


----------



## elspock84

That's badass pics of the kids working on there stuff.


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:badass...


----------



## sic713

tight...no kids for me, but im sure if i did have some,we will be doing the same..


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Gonna have to hide these pics from my daughter she gonna want a repaint she not feeling the purple she gonna want graphics now


----------



## fons

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Glad ur having fun with ur kids Pablo.:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Bad ass pic Bro


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man that turned out NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kool idea with the kids !


----------



## brett

thats killer :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Thanks dudes


----------



## ~JALISCO~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

adding sum finishing touches on caprichoso.....


----------



## npazzin

:drama:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

INKED 1 STEADY MOBBIN 6DUECE NORTH TEXAS MAJESTICS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

a few ideas......


----------



## wisdonm

Thank you for taking the time to show the step by step how to. I hope that you will continue to do so, especially the order in which you lay down colors. I really get lost at that point.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

true artist rite here!!!!!!


----------



## low4life.toyo

:yes:


npazzin said:


> true artist rite here!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

wisdonm said:


> Thank you for taking the time to show the step by step how to. I hope that you will continue to do so, especially the order in which you lay down colors. I really get lost at that point.



NO PROBLEM HOMIE....HERE GOES A VIDEO I MADE THAT SHOWS THE ENTIRE PAINTING AND TAPING STAGES.........


----------



## LacN_Thru

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> NO PROBLEM HOMIE....HERE GOES A VIDEO I MADE THAT SHOWS THE ENTIRE PAINTING AND TAPING STAGES.........


Very cool video, really shows just how much work and time actually goes into one of these paintjobs. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


you know your patterns gone be badass when the tape looks this good :shocked:


----------



## angel85lx

What size flake do you use.


----------



## steve 67 impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## kaos283

:worship:


----------



## angel85lx

angel85lx said:


> What size flake do you use.


Anyone know the size


----------



## elspock84

angel85lx said:


> Anyone know the size


Looks like micro .08


----------



## DETONATER

:shocked::thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

angel85lx said:


> Anyone know the size


mini flake


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Skim

oh so you think u tuff with them reverse white shadows huh...













:biggrin: clean


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

this one funny too...


----------



## chris g

I HATE BLACK KEEEYS ONA PANIAAA!!! badass work homie simply sick!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## kaos283

Im curious to know, like many other before me I guess, How many hours goes in the top alone ! From the drawings to the clear.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

FOR A TOP BY ITSELF.... ABOUT A WEEK....


----------



## kaos283

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> FOR A TOP BY ITSELF.... ABOUT A WEEK....


:thumbsup: Thanks.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: *thats freakn' wicked homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## teach

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez

:worship:..this gut is crazy with tha tape...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## brett

killen em again with that duece , wicked :bowrofl:


----------



## low4life.toyo

As always beautiful work Pablo:thumbsup:Cant wait til you puttin your talents on the 64fo again:biggrin:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

before












after


----------



## chef

Great work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

low4life.toyo said:


> As always beautiful work Pablo:thumbsup:Cant wait til you puttin your talents on the 64fo again:biggrin:



lets do this....im ready to roll !!:h5:


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



:worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

stevedidi said:


> :worship:


sup homie :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo

You got the info on your flight rite


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> lets do this....im ready to roll !!:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

low4life.toyo said:


> You got the info on your flight rite


yea i got it we good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


bad ass!!!!


----------



## low4life.toyo

:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> yea i got it we good :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

WHEELS FOR THA JUICE BOX.....

B4










AFTER


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> sup homie :thumbsup:


\

not much brotha, just trying to get my 64 all together , got to do some miner body work, peice it all together, paint everything then talk to jeff from toronto majestics maybe we can get a few ppl that want to do some patterns & get you to come to TORONTO canada how does that sound ?
uffin:


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

stevedidi said:


> \
> 
> not much brotha, just trying to get my 64 all together , got to do some miner body work, peice it all together, paint everything then talk to jeff from toronto majestics maybe we can get a few ppl that want to do some patterns & get you to come to TORONTO canada how does that sound ?
> uffin:


Sounds good im ready when you are... I have my passport now so im ready to roll


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> WHEELS FOR THA JUICE BOX.....
> 
> B4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Sounds good im ready when you are... I have my passport now so im ready to roll



:h5:


----------



## kaos283

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Sounds good im ready when you are... I have my passport now so im ready to roll


Man, I'll have to go rob a bank or something !!! And you have to visit Montreal if you cross the border.:thumbsup:


----------



## steve 67 impala

..... which bank...ready when you are


----------



## kaos283

steve 67 impala said:


> ..... which bank...ready when you are


:ninja:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

1week engine compartment makeover in full effect


----------



## ICED BOXX

and then? c u 2moro!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Inked1

Ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## droppen98

holy shit i thought of giving this pattern thing a try but after watching that video i still need to do some more research and learning that is some awsome work and very cool videos


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## texas12064

Dam homie........ Your like a magician. You do to cars what make up does for ugly bitches. Mad props keep up the good work!


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## 58 Del-pala

hey dude is this the first one you got in the mag? Either way Grats and glad you did it in my garage.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## el-rimo




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

White trash 64 part 2 comming soon....


----------



## DJ63

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> White trash 64 part 2 comming soon....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

texas12064 said:


> Dam homie........ Your like a magician. You do to cars what make up does for ugly bitches. Mad props keep up the good work!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 585960




----------



## low4life.toyo

Cant wait to see it in Vegas Skim


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> White trash 64 part 2 comming soon....


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett

oh shiznit , see it in few weeks!:wow:


----------



## timmnm77

ttt


----------



## stevedidi

wheres " white trash " part 2 ??? :shh:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Aspen green 63


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

:drama:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>




:fool2:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Vegas time!


----------



## npazzin

HELL YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maybe one day(god willing) ill be in line with yall


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## timmnm77




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Los 210

Nice work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



uffin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## KERRBSS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


This is what my frame needs! Looking good Pablo. Real nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

SIX1RAG said:


> This is what my frame needs! Looking good Pablo. Real nice


lets do it !!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

more vegas road trip... pics jacked from dirty 













































































Well we met up with DFW and before we left we found out that Bob didn't have his trailer lights working properly and had to be fixed before we left in to the night....


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

up 93 straight shot in to Vegas.....shit here comes the rain again!















































cross the Hoover Dam and we are in here!















































making the usual rounds in our entry to LV rental car, the little taco spot, and hotel check in.....NORTH TEXAS IS IN THIS BITCH!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stevedidi

:inout:


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:drama:


----------



## timmnm77

:wave:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

timmnm77 said:


> :wave:


Wad up homie


----------



## timmnm77

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Wad up homie


chillin homie


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

DEDICATED SERVICE 63


----------



## ~JALISCO~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> DEDICATED SERVICE 63


:drama:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

removing all window trim is a must!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang homie ....... it's on !!!!!!! Solid work Carnal ! :thumbsup:*


----------



## king debo

Doing work!*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Nice


----------



## stevedidi

insane ! work brotha , your on a hole nother level :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life.toyo

sTILL IN LUV WITH THIS PIC


KEEKA said:


>


----------



## redrum702

ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BigVics58

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## littlenome

Damn nice work bro


----------



## backyard64

damn that shits badass to bad ur so far
View attachment 581162
i still wanna do my car someday


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

backyard64 said:


> damn that shits badass to bad ur so far
> View attachment 581162
> i still wanna do my car someday



Get the plane ticket.... ill do it at your place


----------



## fesboogie

Whuts happening Pablo!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

59 at Bowtie connections


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

5-9


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4life.toyo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

:run:


----------



## topless65

ttt


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

aye carnal, you gotta start charging 30k-100k for a paintjob..there is some leva named OGPURO said hes taking the number one spot.


----------



## king debo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


That's gonna look good!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye carnal, you gotta start charging 30k-100k for a paintjob..there is some leva named OGPURO said hes taking the number one spot.



good for him :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Hairynuts

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye carnal, you gotta start charging 30k-100k for a paintjob..there is some leva named OGPURO said hes taking the number one spot.


Yea you can pay him that much for a paintjob


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## FREAKY TALES

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


that shit looks sick pablo, te dejaste caer la grenia


----------



## low4life.toyo

:nono:Not gonna happen Pablo the man with the plan with spray gun in his hand:biggrin:


Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye carnal, you gotta start charging 30k-100k for a paintjob..there is some leva named OGPURO said hes taking the number one spot.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


like the colors on white trash 64, but on a 5-9


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

almost ....when u see the 9 in person its actually light brownish/tan .... wt is done in kandy black


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> almost ....when u see the 9 in person its actually light brownish/tan .... wt is done in kandy black


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SPIRIT 62

KICKASS WORK BRO


----------



## low4life.toyo

Hard as Hell as always:thumbsup:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## topd0gg

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


looks bad ass


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~JALISCO~

bien de aqueyas!


----------



## elspock84

~JALISCO~ said:


> bien de aqueyas!


^^^^^^likes cock


----------



## ~JALISCO~

elspock84 said:


> ^^^^^^likes cock


no mames pinche cara de nalga ,


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BlueBerry

Got to see your work too ..... lookin Firm.......... 


Tryin to bust out with a little lac for myself but never seem to have time - even when im not doing shit......


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 thats some bad ass work! another Quality ride from kandy and chrome:thumbsup: do you perfer to paint the whole car or just pimp it out?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## raul123

How much do u charge to pattern out a 67impala


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

KnC good lookin shit!!!!


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Cool pics Babygirl :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Yo babygirl... I know im all handsome n shit  but i think theses foos wanna see sum of this.....


----------



## Ciscos63ht

:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

CRAZY!!!!!!




BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


>


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

WHAT UP........:wave:


----------



## stevedidi




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

here go tha pics


----------



## hood fame

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> here go tha pics


bling,bling homie look's good:thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

Post the rest Pablo! Why you teasing foo!?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## hood fame

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Amazing work homie :worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


OK HOMIE IM LOVING THIS NEW STYLE OF YOURS CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU DO YOUR THANG HERE IN A MONTH!!! SEE YOU SOON HOMIE


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## flaked85

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

this time youve gone too far! LOL , keep layin that shit out!!!


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


deja lo asi loko! looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>




my boy you did that shit..... PINCHE PICASSO!.... damit....


----------



## tko_818

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> my boy you did that shit..... PINCHE PICASSO!.... damit....


looking good mi amiga.. is that your fo' hes doing?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

tko_818 said:


> looking good mi amiga.. is that your fo' hes doing?


hey stranger!!! how have u been.... yes sir this is my 4......


----------



## tko_818

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> hey stranger!!! how have u been.... yes sir this is my 4......


Busy! ha i had some bad deals steal the motivation on my 64 so i focused on work and my college.. but im back on track finally! :happysad: im glad to see your car moving, Pablos doing a solid job as usual. do you have a build topic?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

tko_818 said:


> Busy! ha i had some bad deals steal the motivation on my 64 so i focused on work and my college.. but im back on track finally! :happysad: im glad to see your car moving, Pablos doing a solid job as usual. do you have a build topic?



well my friend im glad to hear that your back on track, you always have to keep the motivation in you, as for me same o shit, getting shit together and i have no build topic just Picasso's topic lol.... you know picasso does the fucken thang everytime hands down one of the best out there doin this shit..... you have a build topic right???


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## tko_818

:thumbsup: Bump


----------



## OVERTIME

VERY NICE WORK


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

close enough


----------



## DETONATER

*Looking real nice!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64

thats ganna be badass:thumbsup:


----------



## backbumpin

Man this shit here stoopid SICK. If I spray something like this down south I will run shit down here. Tight work bruh!


----------



## BrandonMajestics

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


>


Getting down homie:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> close enough


Boy boy boy.... Un real


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

what up "P"......:wave:


----------



## OVERTIME

Pablo get ahold of me through pm so we can discuss another job for you to do thanks


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## tko_818

Thanks for getting at me on FB.. Cant wait to have you do some work on my ride  TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>




ooohhhh weeeee that shit is funky


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:wow: looks sick! Cant wait to get my shit going, April


----------



## OMAR TRECE

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> [/
> 
> 
> VERY NICE PABLO


----------



## DETONATER

:h5:


----------



## Martian

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Wow Nice details...:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



love the pic...


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jesse623

Wow nice work.


----------



## Groc006

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Sick as F***


----------



## Straight 66

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


nice artwork:thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry

I'm starting to think that you're just showing off................ 




1 thing for sure is that I like the color use on the roof pictured above...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## chilango1964

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>




ESTA BIEN CHINGON!!!!!!!:worship::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## BrandonMajestics

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


getting down bro


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BlueBerry

how are you usually doin your paint job these days .. are you doing body work & all or does the owner of the car have it all done and prepped out for you by the time you get there and all you do is lay down your magic??


I tried connecting with skim in Fort Worth today but I have to get back and finish out of car myself . kinda hoping maybe I catch it's a glimpse of that hell bent 61 or something like that you know what I'm saying..... maybe next time


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Most of the time its just prep n graphics .... No bodywork


----------



## low4life74

That's Game Over! So hard!

Another Masterpiece by the one and only, Pablo Picasso. Keep doing your thing brother.



~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

low4life74 said:


> That's Game Over! So hard!
> 
> Another Masterpiece by the one and only, Pablo Picasso. Keep doing your thing brother.


x100000000000000:yes:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

yo picasso what up love one


----------



## [email protected]

Have you seen a white base with black flake? How would that look in the sun..will it sparkle or just look like black overspray??


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

[email protected] said:


> Have you seen a white base with black flake? How would that look in the sun..will it sparkle or just look like black overspray??



it will look like sum salt n pepper on your top :thumbsdown:


----------



## thesnowgod

Been following your latest work on Facebook. I had to login here just to tell you.... your work is so damn good I simply can't stand it!  My eyes go all over the place. There's so much to see but it's not like the work is crowded or overly busy looking. It just flows like water. I have so many questions and would love to know so much more but I'll just stand back with my mouth hanging open while I scratch my head and go, "Damn. The man can PAINT!". It's inspiring and frustrating to look at all at the same time. Ya make me want to pick up my razors and tape and either get to work or just pitch them in the trash and walk away. 

Keep up the amazing work.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

PINCHE PICASSO:wave:


----------



## hotstuff5964

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Most of the time its just prep n graphics .... No bodywork


No bodywork, living the dream :yessad:


----------



## tko_818

hotstuff5964 said:


> No bodywork, living the dream :yessad:


:roflmao: seriously. I wish i could have all my projects magically jump to being ready to spray. tack cloth and shoot! hell, i dont even wanna tack cloth. just shoot :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

:wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT

thesnowgod said:


> Been following your latest work on Facebook. I had to login here just to tell you.... your work is so damn good I simply can't stand it!  My eyes go all over the place. There's so much to see but it's not like the work is crowded or overly busy looking. It just flows like water. I have so many questions and would love to know so much more but I'll just stand back with my mouth hanging open while I scratch my head and go, "Damn. The man can PAINT!". It's inspiring and frustrating to look at all at the same time. Ya make me want to pick up my razors and tape and either get to work or just pitch them in the trash and walk away.
> 
> Keep up the amazing work.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

good afternoon.....:wave:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Almost time my Brother


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

to the top


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Beautiful work I love The sunroof!!!!!


----------



## H8RMGNT

:thumbsup: NICE WORK DUDE......


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Let's do this!


----------



## npazzin

Good lawd, wish my garage looked like that!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

Patterns on top rack?


----------



## tko_818

quit teasin and post the rest foo! :yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:drama::drama::drama::thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

pablo where is the new pics of the car you did with red patterns ? you posted it on instigram, im dying to see


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Come on mannnnn


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## jesseosuna

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Nice Work you get Down


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

stevedidi said:


> pablo where is the new pics of the car you did with red patterns ? you posted it on instigram, im dying to see


Thats tha homie payfreds caddy from USO North Carolina


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:worship:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## kaos283

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Waterdrops for the haters


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 65chevyman

holy moly


----------



## mrchavez

beautiful masterpiece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Bad ass!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DETONATER

BAD ASS!


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## Hubcitycaddi

dam homie bad ass work gona have to hit u up soon hope u have time


----------



## BRAVO

Snapped on that 60.


----------



## chef

Do you have any pics of the front ? I want to see how. You connected the front to the back of the patterns


----------



## GRAPEVINE

:wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## GRAPEVINE

THATS TIGHT AS FUCK!


----------



## GPKIDD85

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


That's S-I-I-I-ICK!!!!


----------



## Caballo

You better watch out before the North Koreans try to kidnap you, and clone you as a secret weapon.....


----------



## green machine

Caballo said:


> You better watch out before the North Koreans try to kidnap you, and clone you as a secret weapon.....


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats some sick shit!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

lo4lyf said:


> You pattern the rag rack too? Pics?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Hubcitycaddi

nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BEFORE












AFTER


----------



## kaos283

:worship::worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## tko_818

The homie Pablos killing it!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## abelblack65

60 is hard as fuck! U knocked this one outta the park K-N-C!


----------



## Groc006

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> AFTER


Good Lordy!!!! :wow:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

sg90rider said:


> Hell yea !!!!!!
> 
> WHAT'S NEXT?????


Full hood/trunk/dash and side center section patterns on a 64 rag for the low 4 life
Krew in Saginaw Michigan


----------



## low4life.toyo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Full hood/trunk/dash and side center section patterns on a 64 rag for the low 4 life
> Krew in Saginaw Michigan


Yes Sir


----------



## ART2ROLL

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


Best thread ever


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## angelisticsola5960

Nice work bro..:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Bad ass!!! You got down Pablo. the owner got down building that nice car also, MAJESTICS CC raising that bar.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

Homies Got That look in his eyes again.... :yessad:hno::drama:


----------



## low4life.toyo

64 is jus bout wrapped up & all i can say is MAN O MAN PABLO is the Man with the spray can in his hand 


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Full hood/trunk/dash and side center section patterns on a 64 rag for the low 4 life
> Krew in Saginaw Michigan


----------



## low4life.toyo

85CandyCutyy said:


> Homies Got That look in his eyes again.... :yessad:hno::drama:


Yes he does wait til you see the pics


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


NO Words just......


----------



## KERRBSS

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Where's the side trim? Is he going to glue it on?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 nice work pablo picaso


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER


:h5:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Waiting on trim from Cali was sent for plating  Hopefully you will see the 64 in person at The Big M picnic next month 


SIX1RAG said:


> Where's the side trim? Is he going to glue it on?


----------



## KERRBSS

low4life.toyo said:


> Waiting on trim from Cali was sent for plating  Hopefully you will see the 64 in person at The Big M picnic next month


Looking forward to it :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:run::thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TOYOS OTRA VES CHINGON 64 LOW 4 LIFE C.C.


----------



## BlueBerry

Saucy...............


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SAM1

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## FREAKY TALES

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Bad ass Pablo!!! Picasso Shit right here.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BEARFACE

TTT it's about to go down :h5:


----------



## Nirsa Diario

truly an inspiration


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BEARFACE said:


> TTT it's about to go down :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## low4life.toyo

:biggrin:


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


dope :yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

KILLA DEAL 60 RAG


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

5


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Great work


----------



## cadillacking602

Clean work like it


----------



## GRAPEVINE

TTT


----------



## moneytalks63

kandy n chrome do u ever come to the mid west?


----------



## tko_818

moneytalks63 said:


> kandy n chrome do u ever come to the mid west?


he'll go anywhere in the world under the right conditions..


----------



## low4life.toyo

Just left the Midwest my BrotherWas in Michigan 2 weeks ago


moneytalks63 said:


> kandy n chrome do u ever come to the mid west?


----------



## OVERTIME

Supposed to be hitting wyoming in june


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

OVERTIME said:


> Supposed to be hitting wyoming in june


we set to go homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

moneytalks63 said:


> kandy n chrome do u ever come to the mid west?


hit me up lets make the arrangements


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## chef

Dam your tape lines are bad ass bro much respect !


----------



## mrchavez

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## kaos283

This is exactly the combo I would do on the 68. :biggrin::worship:


----------



## six 2

HE HAS DOC'S FLAVA :yes:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BrandonMajestics

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


looking good homie!


----------



## Gbodyfan

real nice work !!


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## 956chevy

Nice clean ride


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Next stop .... new Mexico


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Next stop .... new Mexico






:thumbsup:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

bear's 62 from citylife car club


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BEARFACE 62 CITY LIFE CC


----------



## SPIRIT 62

KICKASS WORK BRO


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## cadillacking602

Another badass top clean work.


----------



## mrchavez

:drama:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

Love the tape fades


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BEARFACE

Just gets better and better :h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DETONATER

Real nice..! :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

DETONATER said:


> Real nice..! :thumbsup:


 X1000!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 956chevy

Badass impala


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Pics are of the chain thanks babygirl. :thumbsup:




BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


>


----------



## king debo

How far out are you booked Pablo?


----------



## npazzin

hey Pablo, you ever consider using some oldschool lace mixed in with your style of patterns? was wondering if you could make some that had the 3D look


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

king debo said:


> How far out are you booked Pablo?



Soonest available spot i have is for Feburary... If you wanna reserve it text me 562-320-2444


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

npazzin said:


> hey Pablo, you ever consider using some oldschool lace mixed in with your style of patterns? was wondering if you could make some that had the 3D look


I do whatever my customer request


----------



## TONY MONTANA

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Soonest available spot i have is for Feburary... If you wanna reserve it text me 562-320-2444


damn and its only may of this year :worship:...you know you a bad mofo if you got work booked up for almost a year


----------



## lrocky2003

TTT


----------



## low4life.toyo

I think ill book my usual month of March Pablo for the other rag or the duece 


~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Soonest available spot i have is for Feburary... If you wanna reserve it text me 562-320-2444


----------



## BRAVO

TONY MONTANA said:


> damn and its only may of this year :worship:...you know you a bad mofo if you got work booked up for almost a year


X2


----------



## npazzin

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> I do whatever my customer request


 words of a legend


----------



## BEARFACE

TTT :h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

SEXUAL HARASSMENT 64 ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO


----------



## Baca1

Sexual harassment!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

that molded dash looks great!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

:drama:


----------



## stevedidi

:guns:


----------



## umlolo

Lovin the base color


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## pink63impala

Bad ass


----------



## king debo

Love the purp


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



Dam my eye balls coming out my sokits :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64

:thumbsup: that shit came out badass


----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## GRAPEVINE

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1

after you shoot the flake do you bury the flake with pure intercoat sg100 or topcoat clear like uc35?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

uc35


----------



## Bigbrian1

Thanks


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 :yes:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


That's some beautiful art homie


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

CHILANGO 64 FEATURED http://www.stanceiseverything.com/2013/06/featured-ride-rubens-64-chevrolet-impala-ss/


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BeardedWonder

What's next?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BeardedWonder said:


> What's next?



FLYING OUT TO ROCK SPRINGS WYOMING THIS MONDAY FOR ANOTHER TOP DASH REAR TREY PATTERN JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## BeardedWonder

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> FLYING OUT TO ROCK SPRINGS WYOMING THIS MONDAY FOR ANOTHER TOP DASH REAR TREY PATTERN JOB :thumbsup:


That a boy...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

[h=2]







[/h]TTT


----------



## npazzin

which do you preffer the anest iwata, or sata?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THA TAKE DOWN 64 FROM GREEN RIVER WYOMMING


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> THA TAKE DOWN 64 FROM GREEN RIVER WYOMMING


:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

Major props to do such high quality work...even bigger props for being able to do it on the road. I think about the time, work , and stress to do prep, paint, and pattern work in my own garage. I couldn't imagine the stress to be doing it in unfamiliar garages and tools, w strict deadlines


----------



## OVERTIME

Yeah I did everything I could think of to making sure it went smoothly I put up better lighting installed extra outlets made sure the garage was clean before hand. I made sure we had supplies when needed I just wanted to make it go as smooth as possible for Pablo.


----------



## Inked1

OVERTIME said:


> Yeah I did everything I could think of to making sure it went smoothly I put up better lighting installed extra outlets made sure the garage was clean before hand. I made sure we had supplies when needed I just wanted to make it go as smooth as possible for Pablo.


Fuck Pablo ,he's a master. He likes that shit Grimey and ghetto!! Naw iam playin, Pablo gets it done and your 64 came out amazing sir ! Another showstopper !!


----------



## npazzin

shit the black looks clean as hell, im sure Pablo will make that shit even better!


OVERTIME said:


> Yeah I did everything I could think of to making sure it went smoothly I put up better lighting installed extra outlets made sure the garage was clean before hand. I made sure we had supplies when needed I just wanted to make it go as smooth as possible for Pablo.


----------



## OVERTIME

Wild cherry over a black base. Does look like black in all the pictures


----------



## npazzin

PIC?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo

Getting down. Nice work as always


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Paul K

crazy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## lcruz51

Hello my name is Louie I am painting out of San Antonio I am shooting d school flake and glass flake provided by sparkle flake can you please give me some advice on what kind of gun to use to spray these products and what size needle tip and nozzle


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## Bigbrian1

I know the world is waiting to see this shit!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Bigbrian1

wow!!!!! Incredible work!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## thesnowgod

I can only sit and shake my head. I don't know how you do it. The colors, the designs, the flow. Honest to God man, it's frickin' ART.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BeardedWonder

Get down homie get down...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## alex75

im not into painted wheels but them rims are hard. i think i changed my mind:happysad:


----------



## 63truspox

Suburban Swingin said:


> Damn good Painter lets see all his work.Heres my top on my 62 that he did.


 tttttttttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

neither am I , but shit some stamped D's an customized? I guess that says it


alex75 said:


> im not into painted wheels but them rims are hard. i think i changed my mind:happysad:


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:that is heaven on earth love it!!cant wait to make an appoitment for mine??:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

damn what color is the body ??:thumbsup:looks candied out:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Toonz505 said:


> :thumbsup:that is heaven on earth love it!!cant wait to make an appoitment for mine??:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## colo64imp

beautiful wrk bro


----------



## Jake07

Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Toonz505

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> damn what color is the body ??:thumbsup:looks candied out:thumbsup:


its a dark wild cherry


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> its a dark wild cherry


:thumbsup:nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:worship:


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


sikest ride in toronto ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 909cHEx909

What does he normally charge to pattern out a roof?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


Honestly crazy work pablo, one day when im ready ill be givin you a call


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

stevedidi said:


> Honestly crazy work pablo, one day when im ready ill be givin you a call



Lets do it :thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

bad azz work:thumbsup:


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


Beautiful amazing work


----------



## Bigbrian1

TTT


----------



## Fredo

It's taken me a couple hours over the past through days to get through this thread and I'm about to go and start it again from the top. Amazing work man, seriously inspiring. Do you ever do any asymmetrical work?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT!!!



SILVER DOLLAR 64


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## vouges17

great work as usual Pablo :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## king debo

killin it!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

here's a few flicks of nene's 64


----------



## Toonz505

BADDEST PAINTER ON THIS PLANET:thumbsup:


----------



## 956chevy

badass paint jobs


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## DG MAJESTICS LA

CLEAN!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ERICS 62 WOODLAND CA.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TRADITIONAL STYLE WATERDROPS


REVERSE STYLE WATERDROPS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

73 IMPALA FRAME FROM ROSWELL NM


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Skillz


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

honestly don't think it gets any better than your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAPEVINE

:run:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

:worship:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:machinegun:


----------



## El Callejero

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Es Oscar Gracias Por Todo Pablo :h5: :thumbsup: Nos Vemos en april compa T.T.M.F.TOP


----------



## pink63impala

Do u sell any of the drawings/ renderings?


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 874562
> we are in Dallas if you need any kandy paint hit me up ASAP !! 2149895853 and say you say this on lay it low !! Custom patterns all house of Kolor paint and no orange peel!


DAMN U MOST BE HURTING FOR MONEY JUMPING ON SOMEONE ELSE'S PAGE TO GET WORK THATS A NO NO !


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> DAMN U MOST BE HURTING FOR MONEY JUMPING ON SOMEONE ELSE'S PAGE TO GET WORK THATS A NO NO !


:rofl:


----------



## king debo

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 874562
> we are in Dallas if you need any kandy paint hit me up ASAP !! 2149895853 and say you say this on lay it low !! Custom patterns all house of Kolor paint and no orange peel!


 :nono::buttkick:


----------



## El Callejero

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 874562
> we are in Dallas if you need any kandy paint hit me up ASAP !! 2149895853 and say you say this on lay it low !! Custom patterns all house of Kolor paint and no orange peel!


Maybe being that u only have 19 posts u dont realize this is kandynchrome topic & would be considering stepping on pablo toes!!! U should start your own topic vato!!!!! IJS


----------



## GRAPEVINE

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 874562
> we are in Dallas if you need any kandy paint hit me up ASAP !! 2149895853 and say you say this on lay it low !! Custom patterns all house of Kolor paint and no orange peel!


:twak:


----------



## LURCH63

KANDY RUSH OF DALLAS said:


> View attachment 874562
> we are in Dallas if you need any kandy paint hit me up ASAP !! 2149895853 and say you say this on lay it low !! Custom patterns all house of Kolor paint and no orange peel!


bwahaaaaa


----------



## El Callejero

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

TTT


----------



## BlueBerry

Heard you were in Phoenix ,, You Shoulda stopped by SLC while i was there doing a roof ...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BlueBerry said:


> Heard you were in Phoenix ,, You Shoulda stopped by SLC while i was there doing a roof ...



We rolled by Tha Otha week but no one was there seen your truck doh look dope :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

sj-6tre-rag stroller


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## chilango1964

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Very nice carnal!!!


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Thanks again Pablo! TTT for the best doing patterns.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez

:worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## backyard64

nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

El Callejero said:


> :thumbsup:





SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> TTT





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





chilango1964 said:


> Very nice carnal!!!





SJ 6TRE RAG said:


> Thanks again Pablo! TTT for the best doing patterns.





:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


TTT


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Sick!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

payfred said:


> This is my other baby. My Cadillac...having 2 lowriders is not all it's cracked up to be. It's like having 2 wives. Too much work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way she got in the magazine Nov 2013 it was a long time dream come true






:h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

FAMILY JEWELS ELCO PHX AZ


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype

Nice ass work!


----------



## Kidblack

how much to paint a bike frame and fenders a candy brandy wine with graphics


----------



## Toonz505

Like I said before heaven before heaven love it..:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Mr Cucho

Where u located homie?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

My club member wants to know how much to put some of your one of a kind art on her bike frame?


----------



## DEWEY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> My club member wants to know how much to put some of your one of a kind art on her bike frame?
> View attachment 950346










:scrutinize::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

that frame looks good, but why no cylinder holes cut before paint?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>










looks like sprite rain drops:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

PATTERNS INSIDE THE FRAME


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

details, details, nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## playboi13

badass work homie


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## backyard64

damn that nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

npazzin said:


> that frame looks good, but why no cylinder holes cut before paint?


good question


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## GRAPEVINE

ttt


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## KABEL

Some bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## playboi13

That frame is amazing


----------



## Still Hated

Tight work.....damn...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

TTT


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## backyard64

^^^^^^badass:thumbsup:


----------



## SJ 6TRE RAG

TTT


----------



## Mr Cucho

Waz Tha ticket to paint a 2004 hubosa motorcycle on candy blue ? Let me know pm thx


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## KinGs-CustomS

keep on rising TTT


----------



## polows1980

Bad ass work Pablo like always! I have a few questions about the way you do your work. I hope you don't mind giving me some tips on how to lay down the metal flake. Like what size flakes,what type of gun is good for spraying the flake,what do you mix the flake in with to spray it I apologize if I am asking for to much.Como sea mis respetos para ti Pablo y muchas gracias!


----------



## El Unico

polows1980 said:


> Bad ass work Pablo like always! I have a few questions about the way you do your work. I hope you don't mind giving me some tips on how to lay down the metal flake. Like what size flakes,what type of gun is good for spraying the flake,what do you mix the flake in with to spray it I apologize if I am asking for to much.Como sea mis respetos para ti Pablo y muchas gracias!


I was wondering what gun to lay the metal flake also help would be greatly appreciated pablo!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

I use a primer gun with a 2.0 tip to shoot flake 
Flake can be applied by mixing it with house of kolors sg150 intercoat Klear or mixing the flake with catalyzed Klear works good to


----------



## El Unico

Do u ever put bigger flake like a .15 ? If so what gun use cup on top or bottom.? Or on top n what tip size


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>










:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY




----------



## MinieMe209

:worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## chef

Bad ass tape lines bro much props


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 1975 VERT

:thumbsupablo, is that 1/8 yellow tape vinly or paper and where can i buy some? Thanks (Coast Air Brush):dunno:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## NYLO-LO

Amazing work by kandy & chrome. I have a general question, how many qtz of paint does it take to paint an x-frame??


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## tko_818

NYLO-LO said:


> Amazing work by kandy & chrome. I have a general question, how many qtz of paint does it take to paint an x-frame??


not even 1 quart.. If u buy 1 quart with a standard 1:1 mix ratio, you should have more than 1 quart sprayable left over.. I know HOK uses difference reducing ratios but even with one quart you should be fine. if youre going to pound on like 6 coats of candy then you'll need more.


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 you out did yourself on this one Pablo!!!! from the frame to the top :worship: let me know when youre ready for me to build u that ipad for your Escalade g!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 956chevy

Badass :thumbsup:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>



:worship: Damnnn..You gave this Duece some justice!!! Those old patterns were caca..


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## tko_818

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

tko_818 said:


> you out did yourself on this one Pablo!!!! from the frame to the top :worship: let me know when youre ready for me to build u that ipad for your Escalade g!


thanks dawg i think ima keep my escalade stock for now cuz its my daily and focus on getting my 64 hooked up instead :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> thanks dawg i think ima keep my escalade stock for now cuz its my daily and focus on getting my 64 hooked up instead :thumbsup:


Ive been waiting to see when you were going to start on that 64'


----------



## tko_818

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> thanks dawg i think ima keep my escalade stock for now cuz its my daily and focus on getting my 64 hooked up instead :thumbsup:


Sounds good g, I'm sure that 64 I'd going to be off the chain!!! Keep up the good work, hopefully I see u soon


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Car Buff

Damn i like this someones going to be in trouble when this hits the streets come big or go home!  details is everything..


----------



## stevedidi

Is all I have to say Mr Kandy N Chrome


----------



## tko_818

Bump


----------



## thesnowgod

Yet another car that looks so damn good I'd be afraid to drive it!


----------



## E DUB

Hopefully I will have ready for Torres show


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

thesnowgod said:


> Yet another car that looks so damn good I'd be afraid to drive it!



the owner aint scared to drive it he gonna be gas hopping it too


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

Its a 62 ht why would he scared to drive it. Nice work amazing patterns


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

shoresmokesalot760 said:


> Its a 62 ht why would he scared to drive it. Nice work amazing patterns



true but his undercarriage got a cleaner paint job than most fools whole car :buttkick:


----------



## E DUB

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> true but his undercarriage got a cleaner paint job than most fools whole car :buttkick:


That's right Pablo as doin as its done they will see video of me doin donuts and smashing on the freeway.


----------



## tko_818

Takin' the homie back TTT! Where in the world is pablo? :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTT


----------



## MYERS60

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTT


DAmn........


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## E DUB

Sick


----------



## techghetto59

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Say homie you sick with these patterns I ain't seen shit you done on this thread yet that I don't like it's all clean as fuck


----------



## 956chevy

WOW badass work clean more pics:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

That deuce is fucking badddd! Going to be a hard one to top when its on the streets


----------



## impala rider

hats down from painter to painter. you have great patience. Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## sixonebubble

That shit is hot!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

man tht 62 is gone be crazy :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

GORDOS LECAB SPIRIT C.C. PHX AZ


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## npazzin

:shocked:


----------



## Heath V

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> GORDOS LECAB SPIRIT C.C. PHX AZ


I saw it in person at Will's shop. Great work!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## thesnowgod

I can only bow down and smile. That's damn good work with just the TAPE!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## backyard64

wow bad ass


----------



## mystkl63

Mad work love your style


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## el toby

Nice work!!!


----------



## hopndropdownunder

this is the standard that i will always aim for.
very inspirational too!!!
more videos on youtube wanted


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toonz505

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mr1987

Nice work ,how can I get some of it in central Illinois ?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

mr1987 said:


> Nice work ,how can I get some of it in central Illinois ?



HIT ME UP 562-320-2444


IF IDONT ANSWER IM PROBABLY PAINTING... LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## mr1987

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> HIT ME UP 562-320-2444
> 
> 
> IF IDONT ANSWER IM PROBABLY PAINTING... LEAVE A MESSAGE


Fa sho love ya work and thanks u will def be hearing from me


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## hopndropdownunder

cant wait to see this


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## hopndropdownunder

another work of art!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## el toby

Clean!!!?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## MinieMe209

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 73loukat

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


 badass work :thumbsup: props !!!!


----------



## 73loukat

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT


another one :worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 956chevy

Always nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4

Real nice quality work .


----------



## 64Chevrolet

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


Thanks for the bad ass work Pablo!


----------



## oldschool wayz

That's bad ass homie . wat dose something like that cost? Around


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

oldschool wayz said:


> That's bad ass homie . wat dose something like that cost? Around


if u need to ask about his prices u not ready for his work .


----------



## thesnowgod

Killer work (as always)!!!!!!

Just wondering, roughly how long does it take you to do a job like this? A few days, weeks? Simply amazing stuff!!!!!


----------



## oldschool wayz

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> if u need to ask about his prices u not ready for his work .


Wasn't asking to do mine just a question. You shouldn't answer for people.


----------



## oldschool wayz

I think you get down Homie keep up the great work.


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


]


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Always killa work homie! love this style!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

KICKIN IT WITH THE OG


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

Nice work Brotha... I have a question... 
I've been trying to do some painting patterns and kandys... My flake doesn't seem to cover as much as I would like... How do you get flake to cover... I use a silver base & HOK intercoat clear... 
I've used Kustom Shop Silver Flake .002-.004-.008-.015.... it looks okay but I'd like a lil more cover... I've done as many as 8 coats on some parts... I use a gravity feed Devilbiss 1.5 & 1.8 tip...
What am I missing..?? More Coats..?? More Flake mixed in..?? A local painter said I might be laying it down tooo wet...??
Any help would be a great help... thanks:worship::bowrofl::thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BEARFACE STREETGLIDE HARLEY


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

85CandyCutyy said:


> Nice work Brotha... I have a question...
> I've been trying to do some painting patterns and kandys... My flake doesn't seem to cover as much as I would like... How do you get flake to cover... I use a silver base & HOK intercoat clear...
> I've used Kustom Shop Silver Flake .002-.004-.008-.015.... it looks okay but I'd like a lil more cover... I've done as many as 8 coats on some parts... I use a gravity feed Devilbiss 1.5 & 1.8 tip...
> What am I missing..?? More Coats..?? More Flake mixed in..?? A local painter said I might be laying it down tooo wet...??
> Any help would be a great help... thanks:worship::bowrofl::thumbsup:




Too much flake will clog your paintgun and low flake quantities will spray out too wett. Laying flake is an art in it's self which requires a perfectly balanced ratio between flake and clear after that comes the difficult task of applying your flake evenly throughout your surface. Add flake and stir to a premixed intercoat or catalyzed Klear solution until the flake coverage looks nice on the paint stick. If the flake mixture is clogging your paintgun add a little reducer until it flows/sprays out to your liking. Using a cheap primer gun with a 2.0 tip or bigger helps also. :thumbsup:


----------



## treyimpala

Now that's what I'm talking bout!!!! People helping people- painters reaching out for advise and master painters reaching back out to keep the custom world turning. 
Much respect kandy N chrome helping us painters to reach your status. 

Paz gente..........


----------



## 85CandyCutyy

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> Too much flake will clog your paintgun and low flake quantities will spray out too wett. Laying flake is an art in it's self which requires a perfectly balanced ratio between flake and clear after that comes the difficult task of applying your flake evenly throughout your surface. Add flake and stir to a premixed intercoat or catalyzed Klear solution until the flake coverage looks nice on the paint stick. If the flake mixture is clogging your paintgun add a little reducer until it flows/sprays out to your liking. Using a cheap primer gun with a 2.0 tip or bigger helps also. :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro I'll try and Balance out Flake ratio on next project.... Maybe even try a 2.0 tip... good looking out....:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Jake07

:bowrofl:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> if u need to ask about his prices u not ready for his work .


thats an ignorant thing to say


----------



## thenineonefive

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


How much for something like this?


----------



## polows1980

Bad ass work Pablo as always you set the bar for ppl like me to get better at what we do! I do have a question about the way candy paint is applied. First of all I'm not an experienced painter so you can imagine the things I have to learn on my own but I have posted questions to you before and I see that you are the tips of person that will help out ppl that need the help that being said my question to you is how do you apply candy paint with out it peeling. Because my brother and I just tried to pattern the top on his lincoln and everything was going we'll on till we took of the tape and the candy just peeled really bad,I felt that I did something wrong like taking to long laying out the patterns or that the surface was not clean or that we laid the candy paint on to thick or it was to humid to spray I really don't know but it's my first time doing patterns on a car and using candy paint! Maybe you can understand the disappointment I have on my self I don't want this set back to get me out of want it to be my last if you can help me out with this issue I would greatly appreciate it .......oh we dint use HOK paint we used the R-M carizzma system from BASF over croma base paint. Let me know if you can help gracias!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

polows1980 said:


> Bad ass work Pablo as always you set the bar for ppl like me to get better at what we do! I do have a question about the way candy paint is applied. First of all I'm not an experienced painter so you can imagine the things I have to learn on my own but I have posted questions to you before and I see that you are the tips of person that will help out ppl that need the help that being said my question to you is how do you apply candy paint with out it peeling. Because my brother and I just tried to pattern the top on his lincoln and everything was going we'll on till we took of the tape and the candy just peeled really bad,I felt that I did something wrong like taking to long laying out the patterns or that the surface was not clean or that we laid the candy paint on to thick or it was to humid to spray I really don't know but it's my first time doing patterns on a car and using candy paint! Maybe you can understand the disappointment I have on my self I don't want this set back to get me out of want it to be my last if you can help me out with this issue I would greatly appreciate it .......oh we dint use HOK paint we used the R-M carizzma system from BASF over croma base paint. Let me know if you can help gracias!!


Don't matter what brand of paint you use you should always take the proper Percautions in your prepping stage . I always wetsand my surfaces with 400 grit nothing finer than 600 and then wipe clean with acetone before I start the tapping process. This is how I prep my pattern work and I never have any delamination issues


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## My1963Impala

Kandy n Chrome,

Nice job like always! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

B's SILVER 63


----------



## npazzin

quick question, that plastic drop cloth you used says "paint this side" just wondering why?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Inked1

TTT


----------



## Rico63

Bad ass


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Lolohopper

How long do you need for an Job like this?


----------



## Toonz505

Baddest painter in the world


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT


----------



## MR. 805 S.L.S.

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT


WOW!!!


----------



## slo

npazzin said:


> quick question, that plastic drop cloth you used says "paint this side" just wondering why?


static cling.


----------



## WESTCOASTER

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT



Damn It!! TTMFT X2!


----------



## Toonz505

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT


HEAVEN BEFORE HEAVEN:thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowcalais_old

Are you looking for an apprentice :worship:


----------



## CARNALISMO81

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTMFT


PM SENT....WITH A BUMP TTT


----------



## low4life.toyo

:wave:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

DRE'S NORTH TOWN PLAYER 59 STREET PLAYERS LAS VEGAS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Rest of the paint work will be done after the new year stay tune :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

Damn going all out!


----------



## MinieMe209




----------



## Toonz505




----------



## 1jzvip

That paint is amazing... super clean can't wait to see the rest


----------



## redrum702

1jzvip said:


> That paint is amazing... super clean can't wait to see the rest


Mannnnnn


----------



## Trendsetta 68

homie that is sooooooooooooooooooo sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48chevyfleet

Damn some nice work homie


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

A few more parts for Eric's 62


----------



## wisdonm

Thank you for showing us mere mortals how the magic is done. I try to follow along, but am totally lost. Someday I hope to be one percent as good as you. Thanks once again for taking the time to post and share your beautiful taping and painting. You have mad skills.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BILLS 64 FROM STREET KINGS COACHELLA VALLEY


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Heres the start to finish time lapes video enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

Damn that's a crazy fuccing skillto have bro


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

ADRIANS STROLLER FROM TEXAS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## OMAR TRECE

Nice Brother


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

npazzin said:


> Damn going all out!





MinieMe209 said:


>





Toonz505 said:


>





redrum702 said:


> Mannnnnn





Trendsetta 68 said:


> homie that is sooooooooooooooooooo sick!!!!!!!!





48chevyfleet said:


> Damn some nice work homie





wisdonm said:


> Thank you for showing us mere mortals how the magic is done. I try to follow along, but am totally lost. Someday I hope to be one percent as good as you. Thanks once again for taking the time to post and share your beautiful taping and painting. You have mad skills.





thanks fellas :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## CARNALISMO81

PM SENT BROTHER...TTT!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

THRILLER 61 STREET PLAYERS LAS VEGAS


----------



## REYXTC

Shit looks good in tape. Can't wait to see paint


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## jason57

what size flake is that.


----------



## REYXTC

Sick


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Toonz505

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>


You the baddest:thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

PANCHITOS STROLLER GOODTIMES


----------



## CharkBait

looks sick dude.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## CharkBait

Nice work dude.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETMASTER_46

Bad ass work bro how do i go about getting some work done ?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

PHOTOSHOOT TIME


----------



## CharkBait

Nice


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## stevedidi

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


>




:worship:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TALK IS CHEAP HARLEY- DAVIDSON SPRINGER HERITAGE


----------



## Caballo

Incredible. I'm speechless.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Make sure to check out my latest creation this weekend at the Lowrider Magazine Az show March 28. Eric Wisterman will be debuting his 1962 impala making its first show appearance, see ya there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760

stevedidi said:


> :worship:


The clear looks like it's not protecting the candy from uv Rays that great. I notice that happens to a lot of patterns. Mostly the hoc concertantes


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

your work is amazing!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

"CONNECTED 4 LIFE" 80 MONTE CARLO WESTSIDE CAR CLUB


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Big Hollywood

Incredible. 10/10.

Speechless man, your work is remarkable.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## hopndropdownunder

off the chain!!


----------



## Toonz505

How much for just the roof of a 64 I'm in albuquerque nm I love Ur work?


----------



## rlm2011

I'm building a lil Model T hot rod and I'd like get a hold of this Kandy N Chrome to see if he'd be interested in spraying the body and frame for me. 
If anyone has contact info or another way to contact him, please PM me. 
Thanks


----------



## rlm2011

My lil T


----------



## Its jsut ME

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> "CONNECTED 4 LIFE" 80 MONTE CARLO WESTSIDE CAR CLUB



this looks great. I'm a little lost here. so 1st you shoot the car sliver,then you add the clear with sliver flakes? then you start doing your thing right? lay it all out then top it off with more clear right?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

thats right :thumbsup: 




Its jsut ME said:


> this looks great. I'm a little lost here. so 1st you shoot the car sliver,then you add the clear with sliver flakes? then you start doing your thing right? lay it all out then top it off with more clear right?


----------



## SPIRIT 62

KICKASS WORK BRO!


----------



## swangin68

How do you mask over the water drop pattern and not pull up the paint when you shoot the flake fade lines over it? What do you do there? 

Also do you stick the paper on the car, then draw it out, then cut individual lines out and run the tape lines in the cut outs? If so, isnt it almost impossible to cut into the clear a lil.


----------



## npazzin

pretty sure id cry like a lil bitch if i had a masterpiece like that on my car and it got scratched!!!!!


----------



## Toonz505

I WISH THEY COULD CLONE KANDY AN KROME 50 OF HIM SO WE ALL COULD HAVE ONE IN OUR OWN STATE TO STAY BADDEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

UPGRADES FOR BREAKING BAD 62


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

swangin68 said:


> How do you mask over the water drop pattern and not pull up the paint when you shoot the flake fade lines over it? What do you do there?
> 
> Also do you stick the paper on the car, then draw it out, then cut individual lines out and run the tape lines in the cut outs? If so, isnt it almost impossible to cut into the clear a lil.



The water dropped area needs to be sealed in intercoat clear then you can mask on it. A steady hand and nerves of steel will prevent cutting into the clear, takes a lil bit of practice, it isn't any different than cutting tape lines.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## swangin68

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> The water dropped area needs to be sealed in intercoat clear then you can mask on it. A steady hand and nerves of steel will prevent cutting into the clear, takes a lil bit of practice, it isn't any different than cutting tape lines.


Gotchya, makes sense. Thanks for answering.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

https://instagram.com/p/6QvN-tLoaD/?taken-by=breakingbad.62
https://instagram.com/p/6WTDzgLoWf/?taken-by=breakingbad.62
https://instagram.com/p/6QxvRTLoei/?taken-by=breakingbad.62


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

DESERT RAIN 64


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Toonz505




----------



## hopndropdownunder

dont leave us hangin


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

to the top


----------



## nytling92

I want to try to do some flake but wanted to ask you a couple questions. How do you get to the blank canvas that is the silver flake you are laying out your pattern on? Do you spray a silver base, big flake in an intercoat clear, and then bury it all in eurothane clear? If so once you sand it down to smooth what keeps it from reacting when you add candy base over it?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## CharkBait

Sweet


----------



## hopndropdownunder

this guy


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

RED RAG 62 STREET PLAYERS LAS VEGAS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## 48chevyfleet

The master ! Firme!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## hopndropdownunder

badass!!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

nytling92 said:


> I want to try to do some flake but wanted to ask you a couple questions. How do you get to the blank canvas that is the silver flake you are laying out your pattern on? Do you spray a silver base, big flake in an intercoat clear, and then bury it all in eurothane clear? If so once you sand it down to smooth what keeps it from reacting when you add candy base over it?




I'm showing all my painting skills doing live web cam paint tutorials www.connectpal.com/kandynchromecustompaintdesigns check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## 270RIDER

thank you, thats pretty damn kool, theres alot of ppl who wants to know/learn from the influence of your work! its amazing


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## jun007

Crazy! Keep it coming! When I get back to the states, you can go to town on my 67! Just recieved my skirts, looking for some wheels after selling these 20's. Can't wait!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

breaking bad 62 gonna be sporting some flaked out carbs and distributor soon


----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

SHOWING ALL MY CUSTOM PAINTING SECRETS AND TECHNIQUES ON https://www.connectpal.com/kandynchromecustompaintdesigns SUBSCRIBE!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TO ORDER YOUR CUSTOM PAINTED IPHONE CASE CLICK HERE>>>>> http://www.ebay.com/sch/kandynchrome/m.html?_nkw&_armrs=1&_ipg&_from


----------



## pajaro

Do you sell any skate board decks? I would like to buy one to raffle at our car show Aug, 2016.


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

STYLE 61 FRAME TOUCH UP


----------



## hopndropdownunder

that would have been awkward but it turned out sic!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

How much to paint one of these, with your style? I got the cooler boxed and ready to ship.


----------



## Sergey

Hello! I'm from Russia. please tell us how you do the effect of raindrops on details of the car when painting.
I can not do it


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Sergey said:


> Hello! I'm from Russia. please tell us how you do the effect of raindrops on details of the car when painting.
> I can not do it


learn all my painting tricks on my website connectpal.com click the link below to subscribe :thumbsup:
https://www.connectpal.com/kandynchromecustompaintdesigns


----------



## Sergey

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> learn all my painting tricks on my website connectpal.com click the link below to subscribe :thumbsup:
> https://www.connectpal.com/kandynchromecustompaintdesigns


thanks for the answer. Unfortunately we have dollar exchange rate very high and I can not afford a paid subscription to your website. I really like your work. will be studying)


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Sergey said:


> thanks for the answer. Unfortunately we have dollar exchange rate very high and I can not afford a paid subscription to your website. I really like your work. will be studying)



i am also working on a dvd video tutorials available for sale coming soon


----------



## Sergey

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> i am also working on a dvd video tutorials available for sale coming soon


how much is DVD video tutorial ?I'll try to come up with something for that to subscribe to your web site or buy a DVD as soon as I have money


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

Sergey said:


> how much is DVD video tutorial ?I'll try to come up with something for that to subscribe to your web site or buy a DVD as soon as I have money



dvds will be $20 plus shipping


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Sergey

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> dvds will be $20 plus shipping


Thank you so much. if I decide to buy a DVD or subscribe to your website. I will let you know


----------



## Heath V

Your work is second to none, I saw you doing your thing down at Will's shop.


----------



## 1jzvip

Money ready for DVD.


----------



## Sergey

what firm you are using adhesive tape?


----------



## Mr_Serna

Bad ass work. I'll buy one of those DVDs...


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## Toonz505

:naughty:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEW LOGO

]


----------



## thesnowgod

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> dvds will be $20 plus shipping


I've been waiting for an announcement like this for nearly two long years. Can't wait until this video drops. I'll order one immediately.


----------



## Biggs925

Hey bro up north by stockton Cali much props to you and you guys sik ass work hats off bro have a project 1969 skylark. Seen if you can shoot me a number thanks.~Mike Martinez


----------



## freaker

I'm in for a dvd too. Crazy good work


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEW KANDY N CHROME SHIRTS ON EBAY NOW CHECK EM OUT! :h5:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KANDY-N-CHROME-CUSTOM-PAINT-T-SHIRTS-/131757797985


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BLUE DREAM 62 RAG ROYALS LAS VEGAS


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEW KANDY N CHROME SHIRTS AVAILABLE ON https://kandynchrome.bigcartel.com


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## U.S. RIDER

good looking shirts...I'll have to get me a couple.


----------



## U.S. RIDER

cool logo....


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

ahh now that!!!! long whistle.. thas nice right there.. the man that owns this is blessed hahaha!!


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

BREAKING BAD 62 ENGINE COMPARTMENT UPGRADES


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

bad 62


----------



## northsacguy

Very nice car ! Alot of work into this car good Paint work and detail !


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT!


----------



## R1d3r4lifelvnv

Bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT!!


----------



## Lookingaround

Clean work seen a few of these in person!


----------



## Trend68

*TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I miss this thread !!!
*


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT!




KANDY N CHROME SHIRTS, KUSTOM PAINTED PHONE CASES, AND FLAKES AVAILABLE ON MY WEBSITE CHECK IT OUT!



http://www.kandynchrome.com


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

NEW SHIT TTMFT!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> NEW SHIT TTMFT!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Saw this today in person! incredible work!


----------



## SAM1*SA

CHINGON


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

TTMFT!


----------

